# 34yo TTC looking for a buddy



## beautiegirl

Hi,
My name is Theresa and I am new to this forum, I have been ttc for a little over a year. I have been with my fiancee for 5 years but just started trying a year ago. I want someone that is in the same situation as me. I try to talk to him about it but he really don't understand and don't want to tell my family or friends so the next best thing is in hopes to find someone on this forum that I can confided in and go through this together. 

Thanks hoe to chat with you soon!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi Theresa. I will be 34 Nov. Trying for #4. This is all new to me as this is my first time actually trying and my baby turned 6 today so it has been a while. I would love to buddy up with you. Where are you in your cycle? I am cd 8 today, waiting to O.


----------



## savvyluv

Hi Theresa, I'm 36 and ttc #1 for 4yrs now. Love to be on this thread...... I'm currently 5dpo... trying naturally dis cycle. GL


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi girls! :hi: I'm 33...ttc baby #3 CD2 today.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi girls. Cd16 now and still no O. Don't know what going on this cycle. trying not to get worked up and stressed about it, but this is really hard. Just want to move on and be able to relax and just wait to test or for af to show so I can get ready for next cycle. Waiting to O is far worse then tww.


----------



## mybabyluv3

What is everyone up to? How are we gonna start a thread if everyone is silent?


----------



## brassy

Can I join? 
I am 34 trying for #1. This is the 4th cycle for us. I am currently cd15, 2 or 3 dpo. 
I find the tww the worst part of the whole ttc process.

I am using opks and this the the second cycle temping, although I think that I have messed things up with my chart due to my thermometer not functioning very well...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hello Brassy! 4th cycle for us too and 2nd temping. I'm trying for #4 but this is my first time actually trying so this is all new to me too. To me it looks like you ovulated ystrdy maybe. Looking at your temps doesn't look like you had a high enough increase after your last dip but I know you say you had a problem with your thermometer. Also, usually a positive opk means you are about to O. No expert yet. I did just start all this but incase you were wondering why you haven't gotten your crosshairs yet, that may be the reason. Looks like I may have O ystrdy too. Then we can really be buddies!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hello Brassy! 4th cycle for us too and 2nd temping. I'm trying for #4 but this is my first time actually trying so this is all new to me too. To me it looks like you ovulated ystrdy maybe. Looking at your temps doesn't look like you had a high enough increase after your last dip but I know you say you had a problem with your thermometer. Also, usually a positive opk means you are about to O. No expert yet. I did just start all this but incase you were wondering why you haven't gotten your crosshairs yet, that may be the reason. Looks like I may have O ystrdy too. Then we can really be buddies!

Hello mybabyluv!

Let me introduce myself. I am Evi.

I would love to be ttc buddies. Oh, you are blessed with 3 children already! I hope you have #4 soon so as to complete your happiness!

Thanks for looking at my chart! The problem is that in the beginning of this cycle I was using a different thermometer :wacko:

This is my second cycle temping, too!

I tried to check what happens to ff if I add temperatures of the two following days and it showed ovulation on cd 14, which would be weird. I have a + opk on cd12 in the morning. In the evening I have EWCM (a lot)...sorry tmi, and I spotted. Shortly afterwards I felt light pain in my left side and my tummy felt strange, too! The two days after didn't notice any EWCM.... So I am a little confused...

Anyways we :sex: on cd12 and 13, I hope we are covered. 

Are you waiting to ovulate? How long is your lp? Mine is probable 14 days, which I think is good.

xxEvi.


----------



## brassy

Oh, I have just taken a better look. Did you ovulate on cd16?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Did you still have the pains on cd14? I know a pos opk is supposed to show a day or hours before o, and ewcm shows before and dries up right after o. Is it supposed to stay until O? Have no idea. I know that some women never see ewcm and get pregnant so I would assume so. I know i didn't have any around the time it seems I O'd. Yes cd16 but won't get crosshairs until tomorrow. I had lots of ewcm and wetness right after af then it went dry but my temps never went up. Now it seems to have happened when my cm wasn't ideal. Now I'm worried. Also, worried cuz before I had pains in both sides. Now ystrdy and the day before it was only in my left side. The side with the closed tube.


Did I confuse you??? I feel like I just rambled, lol!:flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh and I have a 13 day luteal phase according to last months chart. Yeah looking at your chart and your symptoms I say cd 13 or 14


----------



## brassy

Hi there!I think I ovulated cd 13 sometime...I didn't feel anything after about the afternoon of cd 13...

I have felt quite confused myself about EWCM...Until about a month ago I thought that when I saw it I ovulated. But, my opks and temperatures don't always agree. Last month I had it on cd 12 and I ovulated on cd 13, when I didn't see any of it.

I think you are right, not everyone has it, or not everyone sees it. When I was in my 20s I definitely had more. Lately not as much, but this month was an exception! There was a lot...

I didn't know you had a closed tube, I am sorry...I think you shouldn't worry at this point. I have heard of women falling pregnant without ever having seen any EWCM (my friend actually did a couple of months ago). I have also seen here ladies getting pregnant without ever having a + opk. I am usually not sure which of my ovaries has released an egg. I think it is mostly my right one (in a few cases during a scan my doctor has seen the follicles, and it was always on the right). This was the first time I noticed such a strong discomfort in my left side, but you can never be sure...

Your luteal phase seems perfect. It is definitely long enough for implantation. According to ff and my previous cycle mine is long too, 14 days, but I am curious to get confirmation in this cycle...

Anyways, I said a lot I think! Take care! :flower::flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes, my first 3 were from another relationship. Had my tubes tied after the last one. I've been married now for 3 1/2 yrs sotrying for one with my hubby. Had the reversal surgery the end of May and they could only reverse the right side.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I got my crosshairs!!!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> I got my crosshairs!!!

I got mine too! :thumbup:
Although, I am not sure about cd14. I think it was cd13. Another thing is that my thermometer only shows one decimal place and it might be the case that since the subtle changes cannot be sensed my chart may not be 100% accurate. Have you bought the VIP membership in FF? I am thinking about it...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Did you change your O dated? Why does it say 4dpo, or is it the time difference? I haven't purchased it. I wish I could but dead broke right now. Haven't even ordered any more HPTs yet. Boy we really are cycle buddies now!!!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Did you change your O dated? Why does it say 4dpo, or is it the time difference? I haven't purchased it. I wish I could but dead broke right now. Haven't even ordered any more HPTs yet. Boy we really are cycle buddies now!!!

No, I didn't...It's the time difference! Yes, we are cycle buddies! What a coincidence!!! 
I hate this part of my cycle. In general I am very impatient as a person :oops:

But, at least we will be waiting together!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Big temp drop today. Still above coverline. Guess it's because it is freezing in my house now. Haven't turned the heat on yet. 

Notice anything different yet? Symptoms?


----------



## brassy

My temperature has dropped a little, too! lol
Nothing different so far I think...
In the summer right after ovulation I had pms symptoms, but in September and in this cycle nothing yet....

I am trying to convince myself that I won't test this time and just wait for af...
What about you?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Who knows, lol! Since I don't have any tests yet I'm not as tempted. If I had some here I would probably try one in two days! Nothing major happening yet. Twinges here and there in abdomen and BBs were a little tender ystrdy. More today. I can get very sore bbs any time after O so that's nothing new and very gassy about the last 3 days.


----------



## brassy

The reason why I try not to test this time is because I have started hating white lines! I find it so disappointing....
I am so happy when I see the smiley on my opk! It is a positive of some kind!
xxEvi.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I know the feeling. I love seeing the lines on my opks even though they aren't positive it's still a line. I only want to know as soon as possible because after the reversal I'm not sure if I can even get pregnant. My baby just turned 6. Never had any problems getting pregnant before now I'm nervous. Even if it turns out to be a chemical, i want to know that I can at least still get pg and then go from there.


----------



## brassy

I know exactly what you mean!
I have never been pregnant and I have never tried before. So, I need - at least- to know that I can fall pregnant.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Are your cycles regular? Ever been diagnosed with any conditions? What made you decide now's the time?


----------



## brassy

:flower:My cycles are very regular and according to my doctor everything looks perfectly fine. I ovulate and even without the opks I can tell I do, perhaps I am not sure about the exact day.
I have thyroid disease which is being treated, though, for the last three years. According to my doctor this shouldn't be a problem since my numbers are well regulated and I only suffered from sub-clinical hypothyroidism when I found out, which hadn't affected my cycles at all.
I can get stressed really easily and this could be a problem when ttc...
A few months ago I finished my PhD and I am still trying to recover from a really stressful and difficult long period. So after this we are both ready and want to have a family. Can we? We will see...I hope we can, I would be devastated if we couldn't.

I have been together with my DH for the last six years but we have been in love with each other for much longer. 
I would really want to have a little creature that looks like him. A boy, or a girl, I really don't mind...


----------



## brassy

BTW what has happened to the other ladies who have posted here?


----------



## mybabyluv3

First, Congratulations on getting your PhD. That is awesome! I hope you get your BFP really soon. You deserve it!!

I have no idea. Guess we weren't interesting enough for them, lol!


----------



## brassy

Ugh, my temperature dropped below the coverline today...what is that now?

And my boobs feel a bit sore today...
How are you?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I don't know hun, I was looking at charts last night for ones that had temp drops cd4. Didn't really come to any conclusion. Mine went back up so I have not a clue! I have like a burning sensation behind my nipples. Not sore to touch but just while sitting still I feel it and it is stronger when cold air hits. That's all I got that's not normal.


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies. Can I join you? I'm 34 TTC my third child. My boys are 8 and 5 and I'm hoping it'll go as smoothly as when I got pregnant with them :) This is my second month TTC and I'm going to try opk's this month but I've never done them before so I'm a little clueless. lol Not sure if it's too late to start temping as well??

Any advice on opk's would be appreciated :) I'm currently on CD4 and my cycle is typically 30 days.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Welcome!! Ie would say go ahead and start temping. Especially if your period is still on. That way you at least know what your temps are like for next month, but I think you should still be okay. This is only my 2nd cycle charting so it's all still kinda new for me too. Are you using line opks or digital? I've never used the digis but think I might next time if needed. They seem to be less stressful. Each opk has their own chart for when you should start but if you have no idea when you actually O I would say start a couple days sooner just to be sure.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Welcome!! Ie would say go ahead and start temping. Especially if your period is still on. That way you at least know what your temps are like for next month, but I think you should still be okay. This is only my 2nd cycle charting so it's all still kinda new for me too. Are you using line opks or digital? I've never used the digis but think I might next time if needed. They seem to be less stressful. Each opk has their own chart for when you should start but if you have no idea when you actually O I would say start a couple days sooner just to be sure.


----------



## brassy

Welcome!!!
You can still start temping now! You only need 6 temperatures pre-ovulation, so you have plenty of time!

I use the digital opks. I have tried to use the non-digies but found the whole thing a little complicated. The digie interprets the line for you...I usually ovulate around cd13-14 and started using them on cd8, just to be safe...

I bought them from amazon, and was much cheaper than everywhere else.

Something new that I noticed today, when I was at work, my neck started feeling itchy, and a little my arms.... How weird... :-S


----------



## mybabyluv3

itching seems to be a frequent symptom lately. Very promising!!


----------



## brassy

Good morning ladies how are you today?
Me temps went up today, so that's good. And the itching might have also gone away, but it is still morning, so we will see. Apart from that I don't have anything else to report...
I am trying to go to the gym as often as possible, since it appear to be a way that helps me forget about ttc..

xxEvi.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good morning. My temp went back down. Chart starting to look a bit crazy right now. Had a different kind of pain in the bbs lastnight. Felt like a burning right under the nip. Felt it when dh tried to touch it. Felt like he was pinching me....ouch!!!!!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Good morning. My temp went back down. Chart starting to look a bit crazy right now. Had a different kind of pain in the bbs lastnight. Felt like a burning right under the nip. Felt it when dh tried to touch it. Felt like he was pinching me....ouch!!!!!

You are still above the coverline, so that's good. And regarding the boobs I guess this is very good, too. 
We are only 6dpo today. I feel like I have been waiting forever....


----------



## mybabyluv3

It's the dreaded tww, lol! I came home and went back to bed. Had to take dd to school and dh to work today. Had coffee so had to keep getting up to bathroom. Talk about ouch...They hurt so bad when I stood up. Like they were tightening up. 

When I took my temp this morn, it was after I had jumped up to go pee. When I got back in bed I remembered to take my temp. When I finally woke back up today it was 98.5. What a difference.


----------



## brassy

How is everyone today?
Mybabyluv I think that your symptoms are very promising!!!

I don't feel anything different :-( Just regular pms. I think that this is not my month. I am going to have a pedicure right now and afterwards I will hit the gym. Hopefully I will feel better when I am back...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Pedicure and a good work out sounds so relaxing. Feeling more pmsy today myself. Gassy, backache, a lil crampy. Feeling a little like af coming soon. Sore bbs are normal for me too, so nothing really different going on over here either.


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Pedicure and a good work out sounds so relaxing. Feeling more pmsy today myself. Gassy, backache, a lil crampy. Feeling a little like af coming soon. Sore bbs are normal for me too, so nothing really different going on over here either.

I feel exactly the same...arghh! Pedicure helped (it was at times a bit painful, I've got ingrowing nails). I skipped the gym :blush:, cause I had my legs waxed after the pedicure, and this lasted longer than I thought. I am expecting my parents tomorrow, they will be visiting for the weekend and I am looking forward actually....:kiss:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Sounds like you had a nice day of pampering! I was running around all day. Had open house for my kindergatener. A busy wknd should be good to keep you from testing. Ie hope you start getting symptoms soon. This is my dh wknd to get his kids. Has 3 too. There old enough though, 17, 15, 11. Just means a crowded house. Do your parents live far? Ie just had a visit from my dad on Sunday.


----------



## brassy

Wow, so many kids around!!! I don't think that you will have much time thinking about ttc...
My parents live about a 3 1/2 hour drive away, which is not too bad. I will definitely not test during the weekend. I will try to wait for the 13th if AF has not appeared by then...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Lol, my older two stay with their dad so it's just gonna be my lo and his 3. The oldest works so won't be around too much, but yeah when it's all 6 it is alot! 

HaveAny special plans with the folks for the wknd?


----------



## Marialex

Anyway I can join you ladies? I have been lurking on here for a few weeks but have never posted anything. It would be nice to have a few friends to ride this roller coaster with.

I am 37 and TTC #4 (holy cow!) I have 2 boys age 9 and 13 and a daughter age 3. I would really like for my daughter to have a sibling closer in age. I have been off BC for 4 months and this is my second month of charting (never charted with my other 3 kiddos). My DH had long business trips over o for last cycle and this cycle:roll: so no BD'ing around o was possible. Anyway, hoping to give it a real try next cycle!

I think my charts are looking pretty good but I am o'ing much later than I originally thought and seem to have a shorter LP (also have short cycle only 23 or 24 days). The doctor says it is still long enough so we shall see.

So...hope I can join and hope that we all get our :bfp: SOON!!! This is such an emotional process!!! I thought that with having 3 kids already I would be ok one way or another but when you start dreaming about and imagining that little person in your family before they are even conceived...there's no turning back!

I have to figure out how to add a signature...


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> HaveAny special plans with the folks for the wknd?

Nothing really that special, just want to spend some time with them cause I don't get to see them as often as I would like to. I might take my mum and go for some shopping..

Our temperatures went up today. This should be good I think...


----------



## brassy

Marialex said:


> Anyway I can join you ladies? I have been lurking on here for a few weeks but have never posted anything. It would be nice to have a few friends to ride this roller coaster with.
> 
> I am 37 and TTC #4 (holy cow!) I have 2 boys age 9 and 13 and a daughter age 3. I would really like for my daughter to have a sibling closer in age. I have been off BC for 4 months and this is my second month of charting (never charted with my other 3 kiddos). My DH had long business trips over o for last cycle and this cycle:roll: so no BD'ing around o was possible. Anyway, hoping to give it a real try next cycle!
> 
> I think my charts are looking pretty good but I am o'ing much later than I originally thought and seem to have a shorter LP (also have short cycle only 23 or 24 days). The doctor says it is still long enough so we shall see.
> 
> So...hope I can join and hope that we all get our :bfp: SOON!!! This is such an emotional process!!! I thought that with having 3 kids already I would be ok one way or another but when you start dreaming about and imagining that little person in your family before they are even conceived...there's no turning back!
> 
> I have to figure out how to add a signature...


Marialex you are more than welcome...

You have a lot in common with mybabyluv...Both of you have three kids already...
I am trying for my first :crib:

Opks and charting also helped me realize that I too ovulate a bit later than I originally thought.

For adding the link of your chart to your signature go to userCP (top of the page on the left) and the go to signature. Then add there the link that ff gives you if you go to sharing.. Does this make any sense?

:flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes Marialex, I was thinking the same. Mine are 14, 11, and 5. Actually trying and pinpointing O is not so easy but like you said no turning back now!

Efi I think that's what he has planned for the wknd. Take us girls shopping:happydance:

My temp went down again today. Just haven't put it in ff yet. Looking at my chart is beginning to get depressing. It's all over the place.


----------



## Marialex

Thanks for welcoming me! I think that I have to post a few more times before I can add my signature but I will when I am able to.

I hope you both have nice weekends and that the TWW is over quickly! That is the WORST time because everything is out of your control at that point! I guess we have to try to enjoy those 2 weeks since there is nothing we can do at that point to determine the outcome...but I am not one to talk as I obsess over every little symptom. My first month trying in July I swore I was pregnant and ran out to grab that teat but it was only because I forgot what PMS felt like LOL! I was so sad but it would've been so unlikely to conceive that first cycle anyway.

mybabyluv - we do have a lot in common. I thought that my daughter was a bonus for me since she is so much younger than my other 2 and I kind of feel greedy trying for that fourth...but hubby is on board and I am going to take what I can get!!! I am also one of 7 kids myself so I know the craziness you must have when you get all of the kids together! But it is so much fun.

brassy - I hope that you have a nice weekend with your family and that it ends in a BFP!!!

I have a question about temping. This morning woke up 30 minutes early and temped in case I couldn't go back to sleep. Then woke up 45 minutes later and took temp (it was much higher...a full degree). I should go with the earlier temp, right? Just wondering because I think it would dramatically effect my O day on the chart as I am right around O. I won't conceive this month since hubby is away but I am just trying to learn about my cycles so I can decide if I need "help" for example clomid. My dr gave me a prescription right off the bat (is that weird?) but I am going to try a few more months naturally before considering it I think.

Ok - well, tell me more about yourselves! I want to know your "stories"!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh I could go on and on about myself, but right now I'm not home. Just chkn in on my phone.. Just too much to type. 

AsFor the temp question. I would use a bbt adjuster in that situation. Some people don't like to use them but for that I don't think it would be that off.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hows everyone's wknd so far? Dh took all the girls out so I'm home relaxing in an empty house. What a beautiful day!! Temp hasn't gone up. Bbs not as sore. Basically I'm looking at an early af. Wish she would just pay her visit so I can start all over.


----------



## brassy

Everything's fine so far...
My parents are still here, we went shopping today, it was good.

I have the discomfort I usually feel before af, so I too think that it is impossible to have something more exciting happening...

So we will see I guess.

Enjoy your empty house mybabyluv!

Have a nice Sunday girls!!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies? How have you been? Any news?

I couldn't resist and tested this afternoon after I got back from work with an ic and it was negative!
I kind of knew it since I feel that AF will be here tomorrow or the day after tomorrow the latest! This is the 4th cycle for us and it is now getting to the point that it becomes harder...

I feel really depressed right now...I think for this next cycle I won't use my opks or thermometer. After trying so hard the failure seems harder to accept...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well af has arrived for me. Kinda glad except tmorro is dh bday. Sucks. Would've been a nice present for him and now no bday nookie, lol! My bday nexy month. Gonna try and bd on time. I deserve a nice present I think. 

Efi I'm sorry that you're feeling down. Don't give up just yet. We just have to keep each other company a little longer. That is if she does show.


----------



## brassy

Hi there! 
Oh, I am really sorry to read that af has appeared...
What a disappointment! It would be a great gift. We have a big family gathering soon and I kinda hopped that I could share the news with the family...Now I don't think that there is going to be any news....

Yes, we will keep each other company a little longer as ttc buddies. Hopefully some time soon we can be bumb buddies...

xxx


----------



## mybabyluv3

Glad to see af hasn't hit you. We can still be bump buddies even if I am a few weeks behind you! How have you been feeling lately? Anything different from the usual time of the month pains?

I tried one of my softcups today. Wanted to get it up there before it got too heavy. Eight hrs before any got on a pad. Not bad. Don't know if I would use them for that anymore but it did work.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good morning! How is everyone? Marialex where are you hun?

Cd2. I can't rmbr the last time I had a period this painful and heavy! So not fun. So my loving husband accused me ystrdy of not getting pg on purpose!!! Can you believe it? He says there is no way I'm not preggo after 3 months trying. Either something is wrong with me or I'm making it harder cuz I don't know what I'm doing. So he has downloaded the mydays app on his phone so he can keep track of my cycles...


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Glad to see af hasn't hit you. We can still be bump buddies even if I am a few weeks behind you! How have you been feeling lately? Anything different from the usual time of the month pains?

Hi there! Af is not here today but tomorrow will be her day...I am not feeling anything different, regular pms, which is very disappointing :nope:

Have you ever used softcups before? Some ladies here used them to keep spermies near the cervix. I would find it very difficult to even think about using them. What if I cannot take them out afterwards?? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Good morning! How is everyone? Marialex where are you hun?
> 
> Cd2. I can't rmbr the last time I had a period this painful and heavy! So not fun. So my loving husband accused me ystrdy of not getting pg on purpose!!! Can you believe it? He says there is no way I'm not preggo after 3 months trying. Either something is wrong with me or I'm making it harder cuz I don't know what I'm doing. So he has downloaded the mydays app on his phone so he can keep track of my cycles...

Oh, I am really sorry to hear about your DH...Usually they are the ones that start worrying last. Did you explain? Perhaps with his children they were successful really quickly. Tell him to browse around this site...and have a look at this cases where some couples have to wait for several months, or sometimes even years..Hopefully it will happen soon for you so that he doesn't worry anymore...:hugs:


----------



## mybabyluv3

brassy said:


> mybabyluv3 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! How is everyone? Marialex where are you hun?
> 
> Cd2. I can't rmbr the last time I had a period this painful and heavy! So not fun. So my loving husband accused me ystrdy of not getting pg on purpose!!! Can you believe it? He says there is no way I'm not preggo after 3 months trying. Either something is wrong with me or I'm making it harder cuz I don't know what I'm doing. So he has downloaded the mydays app on his phone so he can keep track of my cycles...
> 
> Oh, I am really sorry to hear about your DH...Usually they are the ones that start worrying last. Did you explain? Perhaps with his children they were successful really quickly. Tell him to browse around this site...and have a look at this cases where some couples have to wait for several months, or sometimes even years..Hopefully it will happen soon for you so that he doesn't worry anymore...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks. Maybe this time he will pay attention when I explain the whole process. I used softcups and preseed last cycle. Didn't feel like it was in right but nothing leaked. It even worked ystrdy when I tried it for af. Give it a try. Can't feel it once inside either. Ie have to put the preseed inside after bd cuz dh doesn't like the feel of it.


----------



## brassy

Hi there!
I am out! AF has just arrived! What a disappointment...
I have given up temping. FF got my ovulation wrong. I was right, and having my period today confirms it. I think the fact that I don't have access to a good BBT thermometer and sleeping usually with my mouth open compromises the results of temping. I will just use opks during this coming cycle...

I am thinking about preseed. Have been using YES BABY, an organic sperm friendly lub but is way too expensive...
Don't know about the softcups. Don't the also make you prone to infections?

How have you been?

xxEvi


----------



## mybabyluv3

Im sorry about af coming. Ie know it sucks big time...I haven't heard much about softcups causing infection. If you are concerned maybe only keep in for a lil while. 
DhHas told me he's taking over, lol! He has not a clue. He's already picked out the days to bd.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Where is everyone??? I know there's not much going on now. Just waiting for af to end. Probably won't be until Monday for me. What are you up to this weekend? I have no plans. My life is pretty much boring. Plus I'm broke, lol! Can't wait to hear from you again!


----------



## brassy

Hello mybabyluv!
AF is here as you know and last evening it was horrible. It was so painful...And that makes me feel even worse...I am a bit sore today but nothing compared to last night. What an ordeal. I could suffer a lot of things If I knew I was to have a baby but this seems to me like feeling crap with no reason at all...

Anyways, today I am meeting a friend and we are going to some diy events and then we are going to have a coffee...We are in similar situations. She is ltttc #2 although a lot older. It is always a comfort to talk to her since it took here about a year with her first. 

On the other hand another friend called me last night to meet next week, but I don't know if I am feeling ok with this. We started together ttcing in July and she fell pregnant immediately without even trying that hard. I am very happy for her but the way she told me has annoyed me. We met at some point in July and shared our experiences about ttcing and after my failed attempt we met again in August. I was a bit worried and she seemed sooo relaxed and not worried at all and was saying all the time that for two healthy people it is normal to take just a few months to fall pregnant. A few weeks after that she told me that she already knew at that point that she was pregnant (that is why she was so relaxed) but didn't want to tell me so as not to make me feel bad. Well the way she told me made feel that way. I haven't met her since cause she wasn't feeling her best but we spoke on the phone a number of times and she kept saying that I should relax and it will happen, that I shouldn't use any opks or temping just enjoy bding with my DH.
The fact that we started trying together and she is now four months pregnant somehow underlines my failure...if you know what I mean. I am not jealous as a person and don't feel jealous right now but I don't want people to feel sorry for me...

So sooorry about the long post. I just wanted to express my feelings....

I think we are going to ovulate again together since I think you ovulate a couple of days later that I do, so cycle buddies again.

Let your DH take charge of the bding...Maybe he is lucky!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So how did it go today? It's completely understandable to feel the way you do. Feel free to vent away any time you need to. That's why we are here. To listen and offer support. It's good that you have a friend close to you going through the same thing. I don't really have that. As far as the one that easily got pregnant, try not to take her insensitivity too personally. Sometimes people just don't know what to say. Like her not wanting to tell you right away. She probably doesn't know how to act now that you aren't in the same situation anymore. I know before now I took for granted how easily I seemed to fall pregnant. Though I never really tried or planned it. Now it seems like so much work. It is hard to take advice from people who haven't really been where you are. If you feel stressed about meeting with her, then don't. Right now you need to concentrate on yourself. Stress is the last thing we need while ttc.

We ran into his sister today. That was kinda awkward. She was with her new baby and new husband. DH and his sister are close enough, but had recently gotten into it. He dug in her for getting pregnant and then deciding to get married. It was his first time meeting the husband that he talked so bad about. I think he just doesn't know how to let things go. The baby is here. She's married now. Get over it!

Cycle buddies we are!! I broke down and bought a basal thermometer today. I realized I was using a rectal one, lol! Don't know how much difference it really makes though.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well af is finally gone. Now the wait for O. I hope this time is not as crazy as it's been. Nice and smooth. That's what I'm hoping. No stress this month over O!!


----------



## brassy

Hi there!
I had a great time on Saturday with my friend. Not sure if she's going to have many chances to achieve a pregnancy without medical intervention...Her husband suffers from coeliac disease and he is bad right now which has a great impact on sperm quality...

Still got af but I am towards the end...I believe I will ovulate in a week or so from today. I have abandoned temping but will start using my opks on cd 9. I ordered pre-seed online and will give it a try. I also ordered some vitamin for DH (Fertility Blend) and he promised to take them. I read some good reviews, let's see...
Hopefully this will be a stress free cycle for both of us..Take care...


----------



## mybabyluv3

I use preseed but DH doesn't like how it feels so I have to put in the softcup and use it that way. I don't normally have a lot of ewcm so I've been drinking grapefruit juice. Last cycle it seemed to help a lot but I think I took it too early. By the time I O'd I had bout dried up and that's why I couldn't tell that I was about to O. Before then, I had plenty of it, and stayed wet.
I am just so anxious to get started on bding. Can hardly stand the wait to O.


----------



## brassy

Have you tried green tea. They say it does the same job and tastes better (for me... )
I was hesitant about preseed. So far I have used an organic sperm friendly lub but just a tiny bit applied externally. I am not very happy with the preservatives and parabens in preseed but the other one is way too expensive and since this baby making business is taking long it's not financially friendly...

Still have light af today... I know what you mean about being anxious to ov... I feel kinda the same when having negatives opks and I am really happy when I see the smiley... So let's both of us wait for a little longer...


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's funny. I can't stand tea and love grapefruit juice. I'm supposed to be drinking a glass a day but I can't stop. I'm just worried about the acidity. That's why I drank it so early last month. I hope I don't have to wait til cd16 to O again. Only cd8 today. I haven't bought any opks yet. I think I need to. I've been temping but with DH sometimes I wake up freezing and some days burning up. He still using the ac. I can't wait for him to take it out. It can be freezing in the morning and he's home now on a layoff. I still have to get up to get my lo to school and he wants me to turn the ac on cuz he's hot and bundled up under the covers and I'm up tryna get dressed!


----------



## brassy

Oh, I love green tea! and white tea...I started having it again during my last cycle cause the weather wouldn't permit during the summer (too hot). Perhaps this was why my cm increased...I have read that too much vitamin c can alter the ph of your cm but only when you take it as a supplement. Not sure if in its natural form can do any harm...

I know how you feel about ac...I personally hate it. Even during the summer when it is extremely hot here I can't stand it. On the other hand it is getting colder and colder here so no need for ac.

I am debating on whether to use my opks this cycle or not. One part of me wants to have a more relaxed approach but the other part of me is insisting on using them... We will see...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good luck with not using opks. I was going through poas withdrawal last cycle. Not feeling as crazy about it so far. There is just something about seeing positive lines. Even if they're not the positives we really want. It's something.

Had ewcm ystrdy so the juice is doing something. DH came home with low dose aspirin lastnight. Feeling like he should start taking daily to prevent stroke or something. I was like great, I was thinking about getting some for myself anyway.


----------



## brassy

I was thinking about baby aspiring too. They say it can help with the uterine lining and implantation. But, I have read it should only be prescribed by a doctor since it is not suitable for everyone. What do you think?


----------



## mybabyluv3

you're only supposed to take one 81 mg pill a day. If you have blood issues, then it's not good.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Almost forgot....so, 3 days of ewcm. Tomorrow starts DH bd schedule. I can't wait. It seems like it's been so long, well 10 days is long. I hope I O soon. When you bd on a mission it seems so much like work. Will be tired after a few days of it, lol!!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Almost forgot....so, 3 days of ewcm. Tomorrow starts DH bd schedule. I can't wait. It seems like it's been so long, well 10 days is long. I hope I O soon. When you bd on a mission it seems so much like work. Will be tired after a few days of it, lol!!

Oh, I know what you mean....about bedding on a mission...So, what is the schedule your DH has arranged?
I might still use my opks again. CD8 today, haven't started. Perhaps tomorrow. I have decided that I won't tell DH when I ov, I will just try and seduce him... Let's see if it works...
I will give the aspirin a try.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Well he switched it, so it's everyday starting today thru Tuesday since that's the day mydays has me for O. Since he's home for now it works out that we can bd during the day while DD at school. Only thing is he gets his kids this wknd so we have to work around that.

Hope your DH cooperates. You may have to break down and tell him. Hopefully not. 

I can't stand it around days 10 and 11. For the past couple months that has been the time I had all signs of O but it stalled out till day 16. Now again, same thing but not having much O pains. Only backache with a little cramping.


----------



## brassy

Oh, dtd every day seems too much. We did that at the end of August and at some point I just felt I couldn't do it anymore...Hope it works for you...

My DH is very cooperative so far, but we will see...if not I will try to seduce him. I started testing for ov with my first opk and didn't tell him anything...

If it wasn't for the opks and temping I did I would still be thinking I ov on the wrong days as you mention. It appears that I first get the signs and ovulate afterwards...Perhaps it is because as they say you should get as much sex as possible before ov...

Have a nice weekend!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Everyday is a bit much. I used to complain about not getting often enough, lol!! It's only once a day though and after a 24 hr period, so.....Good thing he had two SAs this year so we're pretty confident that he won't be too affected. Bought a juicer this week and have been eating a lot healthier. How are the opks looking? hope we don't have too much longer to wait. 

You have a good weekend too!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

A little vent.....I have an aunt, we are only a year apart so grew up more like sisters. Well before I got back with my husband and married him I was seeing this guy. Only for about a month but still. Well this aunt met him at my house. We had a very bad ending. Dude is a bit crazy! About 10 months later my aunt confesses to me that she has been secretly seeing this guy. I had no feelings whatsoever for him but still, there's some things you don't do. The things he said and did to me, as my aunt, you would think she wouldn't even want to speak to him after. Why should she? I wasn't even interested. Well about 2 months after I found out she ended up pregnant. I just supported her through it and never commented on how slimy I thought the whole thing was. She even went as far as to ask me to be there for the delivery. Like I said, dude is crazy, he wasn't even there. Their son is now 20 months old. I have to sit and listen to all her drama that she goes through with him. Now she claims to be done with him again. She is the only person in my family who knows about my surgery and that I am trying again. Every month I have to sit and listen to her talk about her late periods and how she hopes she is not preggo again. I know deep down she wants to have another baby with him because she won't do anything to prevent it. Now she is going on about 2 months with no period. She says to me she is scared to death to test. Before she was like it has happened before and she doesn't feel pg. Now all of a sudden she scared to take a test. I joke with her about her being knocked up again, but you know I am not at all happy about it. I don't know if I could handle it to hear that she is. can't tell anyone how I feel because like I said, she is the only one who knows we are trying.:growlmad:


----------



## brassy

Oh no, why is it that always the wrong people fall pregnant and most of the times without even trying? I kinda know how you feel. How can people be so irresponsible? I mean, ok, in the first place she shouldn't even be with him, and then even have a child? And perhaps now a second? I mean she as an adult can do whatever choices she wants, but what about the poor, innocent children of her's? Why should they suffer from having such irresponsible parents?

What about not meeting her that often if this encounter makes you feel so bad? I followed your advice the other day and avoided to meet my friend who is pregnant...She says sometimes on the phone that a part of hers wishes that the pregnancy hadn't happened that quickly and that her real life will be soon over...And she says that to me...People some times are so inconsiderate, don't you think?

Please feel free to vent whenever you feel like...I will do the same...That's why we are here...

I am thinking of trying to seduce DH tonight. I only saw a very faint on my opk, but maybe we will use tonight's BD as a warm up...


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies :flower:

Brassy invited me over from another thread where I was trying to find TTC buddies my age. I just finished reading through the entire thread so I could catch up on what you have been chatting about.

A little background on me - DH and I are both 34 and TTC our first. We've been at it for over a year if you count NTNP. About 7 months ago I started temping and using OPK and I seem to have a pretty regular 28-30 day cycle with O on days 13-15 and good EWCM, although not as good as when I was younger. I'm a little freaked out that I'm turning 35 soon and not yet preggers, but my mom is 55 and still not fully in menopause so I should have plenty of fertile time left.

Today I'm 12 dpo but holding out to test until after :witch: is due. I feel pretty much the same as every other month around this time of my cycle so pretty sure that this isn't my month - I've got sore bbs and very mild cramping and backache. I'll see if my temp drops in the next couple of days and then I'll really know if the :witch: is coming.

I know how you ladies feel about people around you getting pregnant easily who shouldn't be...it's very frustrating. It seems like everyone DH and I know is getting pregnant lately except us :cry:

This month is our last try until the spring. We have to take about 4 months off due to DH's work schedule if I'm not preggers now. But then we will go at it full force with no more interruptions until we get a sweet little :baby:

Wow this turned into a long post :wacko:


----------



## brassy

Welcome GreenOrchid, so glad you joined us!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hello GreenOrchid, Nice to have you. I hope af doesn't show. Not much longer to go. I always have those same horrible symptoms before af. Hope that doesn't mean when it is a BFP they are going to be even worse. This will be my last month trying for a while too. Hopefully we will be bump buddies soon instead of WTT buddies. DH is going away for work. At least for a couple months during the winter, so I feel your pain.


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv3 said:


> Hello GreenOrchid, Nice to have you. I hope af doesn't show. Not much longer to go. I always have those same horrible symptoms before af. Hope that doesn't mean when it is a BFP they are going to be even worse. This will be my last month trying for a while too. Hopefully we will be bump buddies soon instead of WTT buddies. DH is going away for work. At least for a couple months during the winter, so I feel your pain.

Thanks mybabyluv3. I'm pretty sure AF is coming in a few days but since I've never been pregnant I don't know what to expect so it isn't over until monday or tuesday. Yes I hope we'll be bump buddies too!! I know it's going to be very frustrating when DH is gone for work and I'm O'ing and can't do anything about it :wacko:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Wouldn't be nice if they could leave us a sample before they left? lol!


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> Wouldn't be nice if they could leave us a sample before they left? lol!

I feel for you girls. A month and a half ago there was a chance that DH and I would live in different cities for a year due to work commitments on my side. Fortunately at the last minute it didn't have to be that way. However, I spent most of the summer thinking that if it hadn't happened by the end of August it would be very long before it did...

Hopefully both of you will get your bfps before your DHs are away...:flower::flower:

Still no positive on my opk this morning, but don't expect one for another two days...On the other hand I fill that my chances are already low for this cycle cause I now officially have a cold. I saw it coming during the past week but tried to ignore the symptoms. I woke up not feeling very well this morning...:nope::nope:

It's only been a month and a half that I managed to recover from an 8-month bronchitis and here it is again. How can a little bean stick if I am coughing like that all the time?

Hope both of you are feeling great!:hugs:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Seriously mybabyluv! A sample would be great. I keep telling myself that 4 months isn't too long and then we'll be at it for as long as it takes.

Wow Brassy a year is a really long time. I'm glad that didn't happen for you. And I'm sorry you're not feeling well :hugs: I find that when I have a cold coming on, lots of strong ginger tea works miracles. It's a pretty strong taste but if you can handle it, it might help. It's a bummer to be getting sick after getting over such a long bout of bronchitis. Just take good care of yourself and I'll keep fingers crossed for a good O.

My temp stayed the same this morning, which I guess is good, but I was hoping it would jump by now if I was preggers. I really feel like AF is on the way :nope:

If she shows, I'm going to use the next few months to really concentrate on nutrition and yoga and try to get my body in top shape for when DH and I can start trying again.

Hope both of you are having a nice weekend :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

Efi Hope being sick doesn't mess up your O. Get working on it before it gets too bad. Hope you feel better real soon. Don't want my cycle buddy giving up before we even get started. Did you get to seducing DH yet? LOL!

GreenOrchid think happy thoughts!!! At least your temp has not gone down.

today I woke up 4 hours later than normal. Now is not the time to mess up my temps. It's right in the middle of my supposed fertile time. I usually take it around 5:15. Being Friday, I didn't get in bed til 3:30. What I did was put my actual temp in a chart in an app on my phone and put the adjusted temp on ff. So I'm going off 2 charts right now.


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv3 said:


> Efi Hope being sick doesn't mess up your O. Get working on it before it gets too bad. Hope you feel better real soon. Don't want my cycle buddy giving up before we even get started. Did you get to seducing DH yet? LOL!
> 
> GreenOrchid think happy thoughts!!! At least your temp has not gone down.
> 
> today I woke up 4 hours later than normal. Now is not the time to mess up my temps. It's right in the middle of my supposed fertile time. I usually take it around 5:15. Being Friday, I didn't get in bed til 3:30. What I did was put my actual temp in a chart in an app on my phone and put the adjusted temp on ff. So I'm going off 2 charts right now.

Yeah my chart is all messed up this month because DH and I went on vacation right around O time and my thermometer broke and then the cheapie replacement broke hahaha. Now I'm using a celsius thermometer that I bought when I got sick when on vacation so I have to do the conversion hahaha.

Good luck to both of you and have fun :sex:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I have to figure out the whole celsius thing. I don't know what I'm looking at on all these foreign charts. I was on vacation last cycle at this time. Was all thrown off!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi gals :flower: My temp is way down this morning so it's only a matter of time before :witch: shows up, probably tomorrow. Looks like I'm on the 3-4 month plan now to get my body super ready for baby. I'm gonna let myself be sad today and then it's on to major PMA.


----------



## brassy

GreenOrchid said:


> Hi gals :flower: My temp is way down this morning so it's only a matter of time before :witch: shows up, probably tomorrow. Looks like I'm on the 3-4 month plan now to get my body super ready for baby. I'm gonna let myself be sad today and then it's on to major PMA.

Oh, I am really sorry to read that GreenOrchid...But you are still not out completely...
The plan you are having is really great and I think it will help a lot! I usually feel really low the day before af when I have usually tested and have seen a bfn and the day that af shows...After that somehow I start being optimistic again...

I have just started having ewcm tonight...and DH is not here (argh) but I had a negative on my opk this morning...
I seduced him yesterday...Now I am worried that by tomorrow evening when we are going to be able to bd we might have missed the eggie...but we will see..Oh, and did I tell you that is having a cold, too? During the past three cycles around my ovulation something really bad was happening. At some point a family crisis on my side (which made me really upset), the month after a family crisis on DH's side (which made him upset) and now we are both having a cold....

Goodnight to both of you ladies...:flower:


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! How have you been? Any news? I think I will be out this month. Still haven't ovulated but I feel that I will do soon. However, DH is really bad and he says that if attempted to seduce him I would kill him...
Mybabyluv your chart looks as if you have ovulated! Hope you caught the eggie!!!
GreenOrchid is AF here or not? Hope not...

xxxE.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies. I actually just got :af: about 10 minutes ago. I knew yesterday that she was coming and got all my sadness out already. Today feels good and like a fresh start for my lifestyle changes. I checked the calendar today and it looks like my first O-day when DH and I will get to start trying again is around Feb 27 so I guess I'm on more of a 4 month plan.

Brassy I'm sorry to hear that this month isn't happening for you. Life has a way of getting in the way sometimes, that's for sure. I hope your hubby feels better soon!

Mybabyluv, how is everything going for you?

Have you ladies seen The Great Sperm Race? I read about it on another thread yesterday. It's a 6-part series that you can catch on youtube and it's very entertaining and informative. I highly recommend it if you haven't already seen it!


----------



## mybabyluv3

The great sperm race was very interesting. I checked it out about two weeks ago. Sorry it didn't happen for you this month GO but you have a great plan ahead. What exactly do you plan on doing to get ready. Feb will be here before you know it. 

Efi, I really do hope you two will overcome this set back and be able to catch that eggie. You still have a chance and remember it only takes 1!!

AFM, I hope I didn't O yet. I think we bd around 3:30am Fri night and not again until this morn. Had a house full of girls this wknd. Besides, my temps are not accurate since I was getting up later and later this wknd and DD was off from school today so i got to sleep in again. Set my phone and clock and heard nothing. I hope that doesn't happen tomorrow when I have to take her to school, lol! Also, I haven't had any O pains yet. Just a quick tinge here and there. I keep checking my breasts to see if they feel any different or sore like after O. Hoping I O tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Have either of you heard of the baking soda technique? It is supposed to help your PH. Instead of using it as a douche, since douching isn't good for you, you wet the tip of your finger and dip it in baking soda then put up in you know where. I tried it last night and again today. Just feel really wet. Hope this helps.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mybabyluv I just checked out your chart and doesn't look like you O'd yet unless maybe it happened yesterday but doesn't look likely. I think you're still in this month and I'm glad you got some BDing in this morning. I know what you mean about having trouble using temps when a lot is going on at home and sleep schedules are off. That's the achilles heel of the temping technique for sure.

As for my 4 month plan, I'm just trying really hard to get all my fruit and veg servings every day, take all my vitamins, and keep up with doing my fertility yoga dvd every day. I realized that I'm patchy about eating healthy - some days I eat really well but then I'll go a few days only having 2 or 3 servings of fruit and veg. So I made a chart and hung it up in the kitchen so I can check off servings and also vitamins and exercise. My vitamin regimen includes fish oil pills, a multi, calcium and magnesium, and I just ordered some CoQ10 to add on since I'm fast approaching the dreaded 35-year old mark and need to give my eggies a little extra energy. I'm also going to start drinking raspberry leaf tea everyday as well.

I haven't heard of the baking soda technique but sounds like a good idea. Have you heard from anyone who got pg using it? I've been wondering if maybe I'm too acidic and killing all the swimmers right out of the gate...DH and I have been talking about looking into IUI if we don't get lucky after a couple more months. My friend who is 40 had it work on the first try and is due next month :)


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

GO I am really sorry to hear about AF. I feel for you...Your 3-4 month plan, though, looks fantastic. I think it will be great for you both physically and mentally.
Mybabyluv, irregular sleeping patterns was one of the reasons why I stopped temping. I don't work everyday at the same time, so it is a bit difficult to set my alarm (even at the weekends) even when I don't have to get up very early...

Never heard of the baking soda technique. I am wondering how much is and acidic ph. Whenever my doctor has checked it was about 4.4 which I think is normal, but not sure about conception. 
I am getting really confused ladies. I still haven't gotten a + on my opk and am getting a bit frustrated. Not that we are having much chance this month since DH have fever last night (which is a sperm killer) but I would be really stressed if this was an anovulatory cycle. On the other hand I have been having EWCM since Sunday night. Hopefully it will happen during the next couple of days.

Today I received my preseed on the post and some vitamins for DH. I ordered Fertility Blend for him, have you heard of it? He didn't seem pleased with the idea of taking them and I can't understand why. He is already taking a multivit, so what's his problem? I have made all these lifestyle changes (I even stopped having my coffee for ttc) and would expect a little effort from his side. In general he's been very supportive but he still thinks I am getting too stressed...

GO IUI has crossed my mind, but I think this will be the case after we have DH's sperm tested and more invasive tests done on me (such as HCG)...


----------



## brassy

Oh, and I forgot to say that I have seen the Great Sperm Race twice and I loved it!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey girls, looks like all of us were busy today. GO have you heard about royal jelly? Being that you have a few months to prepare your body, it is said to have best effects after 3 months of continuos use. It is said to help produce healthier eggs. I started taking it after researching ways to lower FSh levels. We were going to do an IVF clinical trial but I wasn't accepted because my level was a 14. I did the royal jelly and wheatgrass also, acupuncture. You seem to have a good plan though. 

Efi, have you ovulated yet? I'm still in the dark over here. My temp was up today, have almost no cm and cervix is closed shut. I had a lot of cramping today, like a burning feeling across the front. Was looking back at old posts to see if this happens for me before during or after O. Today was supposed to be the day but temp was way too high. I'm lost. I'm with you on fearing an anovulatory cycle. 

Tell DH to suck it up! Like you said it's just like taking a multi vit. How are you both feeling? Better, I hope. DH had a horrible migraine ystrdy morn. He pushed through it like a trooper though. It was horrible but hopefully it did its job!


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv, yes I've heard of royal jelly, don't know much about it but I read on someone else's post on here that it tasted horrible so now I don't even want to think about it. Maybe I should look into it a little bit more... Sorry about your uncertain O this month :( And also not getting in to the clinical trial :( My fsh level was really low and I ovulate every month, so I'm very fortunate with that. I'm just not sure why we haven't gotten preggo yet, but we're giving it two more months of trying and then I'm sending DH off for his SA and then if that's normal they'll start doing the more invasive testing on me. Acupuncture sounds great, and I would love to try it. Did you feel like it helped? The funny thing is my hubby is chinese by heritage (parents from there) and he is really suspicious of acupuncture and doesn't understand why westerners are so obsessed with eastern medicine hahaha. I'll probably only end up doing it if we have to get IVF and the clinic recommends it. My fertility yoga dvd uses a lot of acupressure points so I figure that's good for now.

Brassy, did you get DH to take the fertility blend? Sometimes the men can be so stubborn about trying new things but they generally give in haha :)


----------



## mybabyluv3

I always wanted to try the fertility yoga. Just kept forgetting about it. With the acupuncture I only did it 3 times. Started getting expensive, so I was gonna hold off until I found out more from the trial. I was very upset at first about not getting in. Everything was good except my FSH. They said it may have just been because of stress and I definitely had lots the month I tested. I tested on my own the following month and it was down to 7. They told me to come back the next cycle to recheck but because they had so many applicants next month turned to the next, and then the next. That went on for 4 months and then they came up with if you didn't get accepted on the first appt you weren't allowed to come back. That's when we decided to just get the reversal done. Talk about pissed!! I can say that after my first acupuncture session my ovulation was really strong. Royal Jelly can be taken in pill form. I tried that first then went to the royal jelly and bee pollen in honey and that wasn't bad. I don't even like honey. After 2 months the texture started getting to me and it was making me sick to my stomach.


----------



## mybabyluv3

FF gave me crosshairs today. The first time I had solid lines and I'm not even sure if I can trust it. Still having the cramping and backache like ystrdy.


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv3 said:


> FF gave me crosshairs today. The first time I had solid lines and I'm not even sure if I can trust it. Still having the cramping and backache like ystrdy.

Just checked your chart, and yup, that temp rise is pretty strong. Looks like you did pop an egg :)


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv3 said:


> I always wanted to try the fertility yoga. Just kept forgetting about it. With the acupuncture I only did it 3 times. Started getting expensive, so I was gonna hold off until I found out more from the trial. I was very upset at first about not getting in. Everything was good except my FSH. They said it may have just been because of stress and I definitely had lots the month I tested. I tested on my own the following month and it was down to 7. They told me to come back the next cycle to recheck but because they had so many applicants next month turned to the next, and then the next. That went on for 4 months and then they came up with if you didn't get accepted on the first appt you weren't allowed to come back. That's when we decided to just get the reversal done. Talk about pissed!! I can say that after my first acupuncture session my ovulation was really strong. Royal Jelly can be taken in pill form. I tried that first then went to the royal jelly and bee pollen in honey and that wasn't bad. I don't even like honey. After 2 months the texture started getting to me and it was making me sick to my stomach.

Oh how frustrating! :growlmad: Well maybe I'll look into royal jelly again. And yes the cost of acupuncture is very off-putting. That's definitely something to think about maybe for the future but now just yet.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Rmbr FF has my adjusted temps. I was getting up all different times so those are what the adjuster says they would have been if taken at my normal time. My chart on my phone has the actual temps at the time they were taken. That chart has cd14 having my highest temp and then going back down slightly cd 15. It has gone up the last 2 days but not by much so who knows. I wish I could post it somehow. I do believe I O'd either Tues or Mon. Breasts are getting fuller and sore and the gas has returned. So just like after O. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## GreenOrchid

mybabyluv3 said:


> Rmbr FF has my adjusted temps. I was getting up all different times so those are what the adjuster says they would have been if taken at my normal time. My chart on my phone has the actual temps at the time they were taken. That chart has cd14 having my highest temp and then going back down slightly cd 15. It has gone up the last 2 days but not by much so who knows. I wish I could post it somehow. I do believe I O'd either Tues or Mon. Breasts are getting fuller and sore and the gas has returned. So just like after O. Time will tell I guess.

Oh that's right, I forgot about your adjusted temps. Well let hope you O'd and the timing was right with dtd :)


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

I hope you both are feeling well..
I think I am ovulating today! I got my first opk yesterday. What is weired, yesterday morning I got a negative, and although I never do something urged me to retest in the afternoon when I got back from work..It was positive, and at the same time I had lots of EWCM with a bit of spotting, which I do most of the times lately around ovulation...I managed to seduce DH who is not as bad. This morning I got another positive and lots of EWCM so I think today is the day...Hopefully we will DTD again when DH is back from work...He eventually decided to the the vitamins, but I feel that from now on I will have to remind him every day...!
I don't feel that this is our month. He is having the cold and I am feeling really bad during the past few days. I actually suffer from GERD. I started getting that last year right before the submission of my PhD, and I think it was mainly due to stress. Anyway, I have taken many antacids lately and haven't been able to eat properly, so I don't think that my body is prepared to hold a little bean...

I have taken Royal Jelly in the past and was thinking about trying again now. What is holding me back is the cost..I asked a few days ago and they said about 30euros for a month's supply. This is too much I think. The taste isn't too bad. A little bit sour but you take such a small portion that it doesn't really matter...

I was thinking about acupuncture too!!! Mainly due to the fact that I get really stressed and I heard that it is very relaxing. GO it is strange that your DH doesn't believe in it. He must know something?

Mybabyluv, did you dtd on Monday? Hope you caught that eggie. Really sorry to hear about the ivf trial. I am sure it will happen the natural way for you and it will be great if you don't have to go through ivf to get your bfp...

Baby dust to all of us ladies!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Yes BFPs to us all. I'm glad you finally got to dtd and on the right days. See your body knew to hold off ovulation for a reason. Just think positive that you caught the eggie and that it sticks. I have to tell myself that too. Happy Thoughts!! A couple days after my last dd was conceived was a mess for me. I was a drinker back then and went out not knowing of course that I had a little eggie developing. I got so drunk that I fell right on my face, split my lip wide open, chipped a tooth, and passed out, lol! I can laugh about it now that I'm okay and haven't had a drink in almost 4 years!! Anyway, I went through a lot that night in the hospital. Woke up on a xray table after having a ct scan done, and was put on percs so......saying all that to say, you are probably okay!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

We did bd on Monday between 10am and noon. Hope that wasn't too late!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Brassy, yeah my hubby is funny about being suspicious of "alternative" and eastern medicine. I don't think he knows anything we don't, it's just his personality in general. I think the only way he would agree with doing it is if it came straight from the mouth of a fertility specialist. We're not quite to that point yet so I can wait. I really don't want to spend the money anyways considering how much we're already spending on supplements etc.

I've had gerd in the past too and it's awful. It always comes around stressful times, I think sometimes because I overeat when I'm stressed out. Brassy I'm sure you're just fine as well. Just do your best to relax (easier said than done, I know) and your body will sort itself out.

Mybabyluv, wow that sounds like it was quite a night back then. I had a few of those when I was younger, although I was fortunate that I didn't end up in the hospital, I shudder to think what could have happened. Well we're older and wiser now and fortunately nothing bad came of it.

Well it sounds as if both of you have a good chance of having caught the egg this month, so I will be hoping for the best for both of you!!

DH and I just decided to go to Hawaii in April for a friend's wedding so I hope my new healthy eating plan will also help get my beach body ready :happydance: Maybe we'll make a hawaiian baby while we're there hahaha.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hawaii, Can I come??? That's sounds like a nice reward for being away from DH all that time and after your 4 month healthier body plan.

Thanks for the encouragement. You know how stressful it can be around this time. Sorry about your GERD. Hope you fell better soon. I had acid reflux really bad with my dd. It was the first time I went full- term and was feeling it. I would wake up in the middle of the night choking and having panic attacks bcuz I was scared to death!! Til this day I can't sleep on my right side without getting heartburn.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So I finally figured out how to read my other chart and it seems to say that I O'd on day 13. I guess that's ok too, but that would have been Sunday and we didn't dtd that day. We only got it in late Fri/ early Sat morn like maybe 3ish. I'm not that confident that the sperm lived that long. Also, we really would like a boy and they say the best time is the day of O. Oh well, as long as one caught an eggie that's what counts. My back is killing me. I been crampy with backache for about the last 3 days so now it's just getting annoying. Ok I O'd, I get it, the pain can stop now!!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

Hawai sounds fantastic! And after a 4-month plan of healthy living, its even better. I am really happy for you!!!

Mybabyluv hope you caught the eggie! When did YOU feel that you ovulated? That's what counts I think...OMG you had a difficult night back then, but it seems that if your bean wants to stick it will, no matter what!

I am away at the moment visiting the parents. It seems I ovulated yesterday, since I kept getting smileys from Wed to Fri...The strongest line was on Fri and I felt really bloatted. As if I had a balloon inside me and whenever I wanted to sit or wear something tight I felt strange. We DTD yesterday which is good. This is going to be a longer than usual cycle for me. My eggie was waiting for DH to get better!!! I will talk to both of you later...xxxE.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks ladies, we are really excited about Hawaii. It's nice to have something to look forward to :) because feeling a bit down at the moment.

Brassy, that bloated feeling is a sure sign IMO. I get that on O day sometimes too and it's very uncomfortable. It's funny because my tummy always visibly sticks out a little and I'm thinking, why would I ovulate on a day that I feel a little bit fat and a little less attractive to my hubby?? (It's all in my head, he doesn't notice or care of course). Evolutionarily it doesn't make sense hahaha. Well I'm glad the eggie waited and I hope you caught it! Have a nice time with your parents!!

Mybabyluv, I saw some stats the other day on another thread that the highest conception rates were from dtd the day before and two days before O, so you never know!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good morning! Have a nice time with the parents today, Efi. Are you staying the whole wknd? I didn't feel anything either one of those days to say I knew I was ovulating. At least you have something else to go off of. See you got to bd again! And you were getting worried.

GO when is your hubby leaving? I know it's not easy waiting knowing he won't be around for a while. Enjoy the rest of your time together, try to hold off worrying about ttc until after he's gone. Will you be able to see him at all in that time?

AFM just crampy and backache for the last 4 days. Today though instead of a burning feeling across my it's starting to feel more like af cramps. I did have sharp jabbing pains while in bed before I got up finally. Oh and I have this big pimple under my chin. There I go symptom spotting......Somebody please stop me!!!!


----------



## Marialex

Hi Everyone;-) I finally found the post! I have looked several times and could not find it for the LIFE of me. Of course I am on my way out and I was trying to frantically catch up but I will have to finish tomorrow! Anyway - sorry that I disappeared. I was so happy to find a buddy group and then when I lost you all I kind of got discouraged. SO hello again and welcome GreenOrchid.

I am happy (but also sad) that you are all still here. Of course I got my AF last month ( I knew that I would because hubby was traveling - so wish I could just store some of his stuff in the freezer or something - I think I saw one of you mention that LOL!)...but I am on a crazy path right now which I will share when I have time.

So...once I catch all the way up tomorrow I will post more!

C-YA! Marianne


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey you! We haven't forgotten about you. Sorry you're still in same boat as the rest of us. Where are you in your cycle? 
How was everyone else's wknd? My baby girl left ystrdy to go stay with her dad so DH and I are still here alone. Why couldn't this have been last wknd when I was O'ing?


----------



## Marialex

So...I think I have finally caught up with you all.

GO - I am sorry that you did not catch that egg in your recent try but your plan sounds awesome. I bet after you take such good care of yourself and get healthy and ready to be pregnant both physically and emotionally you will have the best pregnancy! And a trip to hawaii after all your patience and hard work will be wonderful! I should be doing the same thing but I am still having my coffee in the morning and my sweets in the afternoon if I want to (and my occasional glass of wine in the evening). Also not exercising nearly enough! Everyday I say this is the day I will start. Honestly, I am afraid to make any changes while TTC but that is stupid because being healthier will only help:)

Brassy - sounds like you may have timed things perfectly. Are you using the CBFM? I have been thinking about getting one but they are expensive, huh? The cheap OPK's I am using are confusing to me and hard to tell if they are truly positive. I will be hoping for you!

mybabyluv - thanks for the welcome back and not forgetting me. I now have the thread saved and can find it easily (didn't know I could do that). It sounds like you may have caught that egg after all this month and I will be thinking of you!

I was reading all the posts and it is funny what we are willing to go through and try to give us that little help for a healthy baby! I think I would do just about anything if someone told me it would lead to a BFP LOL!! 

Like I said before I have 3 children - #1 and #3 were easily conceived right off BCP. But #2 took a year. I think because I have very short cycles of only 23 days, if I catch that egg right away after BC my cycle has not had time to get back to the normal shortness. So with my 2nd I had to take clomid to regulate my cycles and lengthen my luteal phase of only 10 days. Anyway, this time I was off BCP for a few months before trying and my cycles are back to their 23 to 24 days (have even had one at 21 days). So naturally I am worried that the egg won't have time to implant even if I do catch it! Even at 37, I do still have plenty of EWCM and I seem to be ovulating on my own every month although that is not confirmed through ultrasound or anything.

We really are just starting to try faithfully this month. We had 2 months NTNP but there was a lot of traveling in the summer and our :sex: was not as much as usual as a lot of the time we were tent camping with the whole family:) Then the last 2 months hubby has been traveling all around O so no chance of conceiving. I went to the dr finally and she told me to start clomid right away because of my age and that it could only help. I was nervous and wanted to try a couple of natural cycles on my own but at the last minute my impatience got the best of me and I took the clomid (50mg cycle days 2-6). The SE were almost non existent while taking which I was so happy about but I have had lots of severe O pain for several days now. I think I may have gotten a positive OPK yesterday but those cheap tests are hard to read so I am not 100% sure. My CM is not as EW as usual (which I heard can happen) but I think it is still good enough. I took mucinex to help thin it out and it seems to have worked. I kind of think I haven't o'd yet because I still have EWCM and o pain so I will try to keep seducing DH. Last night he was too tired:( It is very stressful! Never thought I would have to be the one begging him - but sometimes I am! I guess it is payback for the times I was too tired for him! I know that I am at the beginning of this and it might take me a while but I just feel this clock ticking in my ear all the time!!!

Sorry for such a long post but I needed to vent - I haven't really talked to any of my friends or family about all this. Hope i didn't bore you to death and would love any thoughts about the clomid - I am afraid I made a mistake but only time will tell I guess. I just need to decide whether to take it again next month or wait a few months.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi everyone :) And hi Marianne. My hubby is already gone and will be in and out for the next few months and I'm also going across country for the holidays without him so we are obviously looking forward to February. But I've been doing really well with my four month plan - eating ridiculously healthy and taking my supplements and doing all my yoga and meditation exercises. I feel confident that my body really needs this time to get ready for a baby and that we're going to have success once we start trying again. Hubby is also being really good about his nutrition :)

mybabyluv, of course things always work out that way with having good time alone NOT coinciding with O-time. I just figured out that DH and I will most likely be staying at my grandmother's house when I'm due to Ov next march. Hahaha she probably wouldn't mind us bd-ing at her house because she really wants her first great-grandbaby.

Marianne, just read your longer post about Clomid and I'm wondering if I might get put on that. I've also heard that it can disrupt EWCM. I'm 34 but will be 35 right after DH and I start trying again and we are trying for #1. I'm pretty darn sure that I ovulate just fine every month and that's why I'm on my super nutrition program in hopes that I can avoid meds.

I really hope the clomid makes the difference for you and that seducing your OH works. It can be frustrating when he's just too tired from work and you know the egg is about to pop, that's for sure!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey hun. I don't really have anyone to talk to about ttc but on here so I'm right with you. Talk away! Having a shorter cycle seems like a pain, but at least you know you can still become pg. I took soy this cycle and last cycle. Just trying it out. If the clomid worked for you before I don't see why you shouldn't try it again, unless you are looking for a more natural approach. I had O pains for 5 days after supposed O, so it is possible I guess. I had problems with the opk test strips too. More stressful than anything.

My hubby would love you! He loves camping and I refuse to go. I can't stand being outdoors, let alone sleeping there, lol! I get it honestly I guess. When I was younger I went away to camp and cried and begged for them to send me home. They called my mom and she told them, I don't blame her, lol, so that brought me back home. 

Thanks for wishing me luck. I don't know how I'm feeling about this cycle. I never wanted it more. My other cycles I was kinda relaxed about it. Since this may be the last time for a few months before dh goes away, I'm kinda feeling a little desperate. Even started tested already. Just ran and got some $tree ones to satisfy my addiction but seeing BFNs is only fueling it more!


----------



## GreenOrchid

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: I hope this is your month mybabyluv...I know that desperate feeling...just try to keep busy and know that we are here for you hun :hugs:

Same for you Marianne and Brassy, lots of positive energy and hugs and ::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mybabyluv3

:hugs: Awww, That's so sweet! You got me tearing up!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Marialex

Thanks for welcoming me back!

Maybe this is the month for you mybabyluv - sometimes you just get that feeling that you finally got it right (or just that you want it more than ever...don't really know how to tell the difference!) Just try to keep busy and not symptom spot - that has gotten me into so much trouble as I think PMS and pregnancy symptoms are pretty much the same and really...we can 'find' any symptom we are looking for (at least I can). That's funny about the camping - I always camped as a kid and we just started going again. My hubby loves it though - but the really rough camping where there are no real campsites or water or bathrooms (gulp!). Actually it can be fun though! You should try it - it will distract you from TTC anyway LOL!!!

Brassy - fingers crossed that you had a nice relaxing and fun-filled BD'ing weekend!

I just want to know if I o'd. Don't some people not O on clomid? I have been looking online and it is not all good news. I was just surprised the dr prescribed it so quickly but then again at my age I don't want to waste any time!!! I hope it helps - it is so hard to know wht is the right thing since I seemed to be ovulating fine on my own. 

I was overwhelmed with temping and was loosing a lot of sleep over it so I didn't temp this month. I have heard the clomid will make your temps high in the beginning anyway making it harder to see the temp shift at O. I may go back to temping next month though as I guess the more info the better (even if it isn't perfect).

Well - we are off to trick-or-treating soon for Halloween. My daughter is dressing up as a witch...hopefully that will keep the real :witch: from making an appearance in a couple of weeks!!!

Health and plenty of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!!!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!!! How nice to have you all here!

Update on me: I was at my parents during the weekend. It would have been great if it wasn't my gerd ruining my mood. I was feeling awful...On Saturday night I had a panic attack cause I couldn't sleep, symptoms were so bad. Started crying and was even considering to go to the hospital. Anyways, DH tried to calm me down and at some point I started feeling better. A part of me was feeling really guilty for a potential baby and how bad my physical state would be for it...I was slightly better on Sunday and had so little to eat during the weekend that this morning I was so dizzy that I had to drag myself out of the bed and it was a struggle to go to work. I felt better during the day and later I went to the dr's. He isn't worried at all but put me on a very strict diet for a few days. This might be a way to lose some pounds I needed to lose anyway.

I also went to my knitting class today after a few weeks which made me feel even better. I will start knitting again since it is making me feel better. This gerd thing has taken a bit my mind off ttcing and I am struggling to not symptom spot at 3 dpo...

Mybabyluv, hope this is your month, I can really feel for everyone here...During the weekend my brother with his wife and 11-month daughter were also visiting and spending some time with my niece made me realize how ready I am for being a mother...

Marialex, I am so glad you found us again. Welcome back! I am not using the cbfm only the clearblue digital opks, which I had found really helpful. I can't use the other ones since every single time I tried to I had to guess things and didn't really liked it. Hope the clomid works for you! 

GO you never know. You might catch the eggie in one of the times you and DH meet! A friend of mine was telling me how desperate she was for a baby since she was 40years old. She and her DH had been really careful about what they were eating and she was paying attention to all the things we all are and nothing was happening for a loong time. Then at some point her husband went away for a trip. The night he was back they dtd just for fun and because they had missed each other without even knowing what day of her cycle it was. And it was all it took! She got pregnant that night!!!

This cycle I used preseed for the first time. Can't say I loved it, I found it a bit slippery. The organic sperm friendly lub I was using so far was much better but it's way too expensive. Also, after hearing all these success stories about preseed I couldn't help it...I had to get it!!!

xxxE.

Baby dust to all of us!!! This thread deserves at least one BFP...for start!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Seems like everyone had an event filled wknd. Mine was pretty boring. Stuck in that noreaster and was going crazy. That's why I broke out of the house to go to store and ended up with hpts, lol! Glad you're back Efi. Missed you girl, even though I know it's only been a couple days. I've had mild heartburn the last 2 days. Can't imagine what you must be going through. Follow the docs orders and watch what you eat. I hope that helps. I need you back well so you can get back to obsessing over ttc with me! My hubby can't stand the preseed so I have to put in the softcups only.

Not too much symptom spotting for me this time. Just the normal post O/ pre af stuff going on. Weird thing tonight though, I was checking my cervix like normal, I think I just do it out of habit now, and after it felt really sore. I wasn't up there long but it left me with this pulling feeling. It kind of reminded me of how it felt after my cervical cerclage. (In case you don't know thats when they stitch up the cervix to prevent pre-term labor) It's still kind of there but just barely. It lasted for about an hour.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Oh brassy I'm sorry you had such trouble with your gerd this weekend. Definitely follow the diet your doctor gave you and take care of yourself. I know my gerd gets worse when I eat large meals or eat too close to bedtime. Glad your OH was able to help you calm down, but very scary hun. And yes, I know it's totally possible that DH and I could get lucky and get preggers when we don't expect it. You hear stories about that all the time. After all, when I met DH I never expected to marry him someday hahaha.

Wow brassy that's funny that you went to knitting class yesterday - so did I. Isn't knitting great?? I just found a pattern on Ravelry for a fertility blanket that I'm thinking about making:

https://blog.woolywonder.com/?p=1851

Mybabyluv, that's interesting about your cervix. Never heard that as a possible symptom but you never know; anytime your body feels "different", it might mean something. Fx's for you for sure!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I want to take up sewing. Been looking for some free classes. Need to come up with some way to make money. Knitting sounds fun too!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Nothing but af feeling today. Been crampy since I first woke up and extra bloaty. Still no Bfp and my temp just doesn't want to go up for me.


----------



## Marialex

hey all!

busy night and busy day = exhausted me:( I need a nap but DD is not cooperating!

brassy hope you are feeling on the mend and your gerd has calmed down. I have never suffered but just the heartburn I had during pregnancy makes me cringe thinking about it. 

mybabyluv - fingers crossed for you! I agree that any odd or new symptoms could mean something!

I LOVE to sew:) Funny because you don't meet many people anymore who do. I have crocheted a bit never learned ho to knit - I would love to learn sometime. I think anything we can do with our hands - especially something artistic does wonders for calming and helping your mind take a break from all the TTC thoughts (and other stress).

I guess I am in my TWW or close to it. Since no temping and my O symptoms lasted so long on the clomid, I really don't know. We will continue BD'ing until I feel 'dried up' down there - TMI I know! I will probably test around mid November if no AF. mybabyluv - I am so scared to test early because those negative results pull me into the gutter...even though I know so many who have gone from negative to positive. Once I see that one negative, my heart breaks:( I have gotten a little addicted to the OPK's though.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I wish I had some opks to pee on. Anything counts. Seems like time is flying for you. I can't believe you are in the tww already. Wishing you better luck this time.

Efi how is it going for you? Any symptom spotting? I woke up today feeling really wet. With the crampiness I was almost scared to look. Any way, I put watery cm in ff and it went wacky. It changed my crosshairs to dotted lines and pushed my O date to cd15. Don't understand that one. I took it out and won't be doing that again. I guess it thinks you are supposed to be either dry or creamy after O.


----------



## Marialex

That always happens to me as I stay 'wet' sometimes after o. FF doesn't like fertile cm after o as it thinks you may not have o'd yet. Sometimes too much info drives me CRAZY!!!

I have put in a special order for BFP's for all of us so nothing else to worry about:winkwink: LOL! If only it were that easy :wacko:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh thank you! Now can you tell me when mine is sposed to arrive? lol!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Good morning! Big temp rise today, but I think it's just me getting sick. I felt horrible last night like with a cold. Was achy all over. Heat wasn't on and it was freezing but I woke up sweating. There was no pain in my right boob and it usually goes away right before af. Been testing all week now I'm scared to test. I feel like I'm out then I feel like just maybe. It's driving me crazy and now I just want to know, is she coming or what?


----------



## Marialex

fingers crossed for you mybabyluv! You may not be out - could be feeling yucky and achy because of being PG! let us know when you test.

I changed some of my positive opk's to negative - I am so confused by those things. Today I go the most positive of all with a line way darker than the control so I think maybe that is my real positive (yesterday was close). I think I am ovulating today based on my body symptoms. I usually have EWCM for many days before O and then changes quickly after so I don't think I am in the TWW after all. We BD'ed 3 times last night (HAHA) and hope to again tonight and tomorrow so I am trying with all my might to catch that egg!!!! Hubby leaves for a week on Friday and I thought that would be long after O but now I am pushing it. The clomid certainly seems to have lengthened my cycle so we shall see what happens in the luteal phase - hopefully it lasts 9 months:)

Have a good day all!


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

I missed you!
I have started feeling better today regarding my gerd...I am hungry most of the day, which is annoying, but it helps my stomach to heal...I am 5dpo and can't say that I have any weird symptoms, just a lot of (sorry tmi creamy cm). I am so focused on my stomach issue that even if I think at some point that I feel a symptom I won't be thinking about it for very long!

Mybabyluv, fxd for you! I hope AF stays away and that you start feeling better coldwise. I had a cold last week which made my stomach worse...

Marialex! Three times??? I admire you, sometimes I find it difficult to dtd three days in a row!

GO, you are a knitter, too? What a coincidence! I took up knitting last year after I submitted my thesis and I found it so relaxing...This year I am having weekly classes on Mondays..Thanks for the fertility blanket, it looks great!
Sewing is another thing I am thinking of taking up, since I have a sewing machine, but I am afraid that it might be a bit frustrating. My mother used to sew, as a hobby, and whenever something wouldn't fit very well she would get so stress to make it perfect!

xxxE.


----------



## Marialex

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Any news, symptoms to spot?

I am going stir crazy and wishing I had temp'd this month. I have no idea when I O'd because my OPK's were appearing positive for 5 or 6 days.:wacko: I am going with the darkest positive which was yesterday late morning. Ugh! I think the clomid makes false positives for me. I still feel a little "fertile" down there so hope all is good with hubby leaving tomorrow:( Oh well - time will tell!

and believe me brassy - once would've been enough for me but DH was gunshy for the first time EVER the night before so I think he needed to make it up to me (really, himself) that all was OK! shhhhh. I think we will both welcome a much needed break next week. :sex: with a purpose can be really stressful.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Ok wtf???? See how far my temp dropped this morn. Couldn't understand it cuz when dh came to bed around 2am I was burning up. He, who always says its not cold said it was chilly. So I'm saying ok she will be here cuz my bbs are back to normal but it usually happens the day before or day after and she shouldnt be here til the earliest sunday. Took my temp twice today during the day as it should still be low. Its back in the 98s. Went to bathroom bout 2 hrs ago and wiped blood. Bright red with even a lil tiny piece of clot or something. Then it was gone. Only day 24. I never had spotting before af. Also, was feeling a lil open now cervix closing back up. Tested lastnight. BFN


----------



## Marialex

Aww. That is weird mybabyluv and your temps looked SO PROMISING! Are you sure of your O date? Maybe could be implantation related? Also - didn't you say you took soy this cycle? Have you taken it before? Maybe it is doing crazy things to your body! I thought of doing soy if the dr. didn't prescribe the clomid. did you have other SE from it?


----------



## brassy

Marialex said:


> Aww. That is weird mybabyluv and your temps looked SO PROMISING! Are you sure of your O date? Maybe could be implantation related? Also - didn't you say you took soy this cycle? Have you taken it before? Maybe it is doing crazy things to your body! I thought of doing soy if the dr. didn't prescribe the clomid. did you have other SE from it?

Mybayluv, I agree with Marialex. Could it be ib? Hope it is!!! Can't see your chart though...

Marialex, no major symptoms for me at 6 dpo, just the usual pre-af discomfort down there...I would suggest getting the clearblue diggies for the future (hopefully you won't need them :winkwink:), they do all the reading for you!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Mybabyluv, if you've got your ov date correct, I agree, it could be implantation bleeding. I really really hope it is hun :) Fx'd for you.

Marialex, I totally agree, dtd on schedule because we have to is definitely stressful. I've noticed that most months dh and I don't do it again for several days after the big push around ov time. I hope that clomid popped out a nice healthy egg for you right on schedule and you guys caught it.

brassy, sewing is definitely one thing I wish I could do but I already have too many projects and hobbies going so I'm sticking to knitting for now. It really helps calm my mind when my hands are busy.

I'm going a little bit nuts right now because I'm on cd11 and I know an egg will be popping in the next couple of days and there's absolutely nothing I can do about it. I'm just trying to keep reminding myself that I'm in the process of making super eggs for the spring when dh and I starting trying again.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Haven't been able to get online all day!! Well it's full on now. Started cramping tonight and had to put on a pad. CD24 wow. Now I'm just wondering why. Yes this was my 2nd cycle using soy. 1st one no change at all and no symptoms so don't know if that was the cause or what. 

GO I feel for you hun. I know that's gonna be me soon. Dh isn't leaving just yet. Waiting on this stupid car he wants to take with him to get fixd so looks like I have 1 more cycle with him before he's off.

Efi how's it looking for you? Any symptoms?

Marialex, you tired yet? Lol!


----------



## Marialex

I am so sorry mybabyluv. 24 is a typical cycle for me but I know that is really short for most people. On the bright side - at least the witch didn't trick you and tease you for a week and then show anyway. Now you can get over your sadness and move onto another try:) Did it take you long with your other 3?

I am still getting positive OPKs so I am mad! Isn't it weird to be wishing for a negative. But hubby is leaving this morning for a week and I just hope we caught the window of opportunity after missing it for several months in a row. And yes, I am tired and looking forward to a week of good rest and catching up on all the shows that DH doesn't like to watch LOL!

GO - keep your shin up and maybe you will get 'lucky' in one of the times he is home! Are you going to keep on temping and all of that? I probably would - you can probably be super accurate with your wake times, sleeping habits, etc and get some really clear charts:)

Are the clear blue diggies really expensive? I see those $40 price tags for 8 or 10 tests and I just cringe! But I guess in the scheme of things it's not that much compared to fertility treatments and all that!

Happy Friday Ladies!

Where are all the other ladies from this thread? Any news or symptoms to spot???


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

Mybabyluv, really sorry about af...I know how you feel, we all do. At least you have one more month before DH is away. Could it be that soy messed up your cycle? I am avoiding soy because of my thyroid disease. It is known that inhibits the thyroid's ability to produce certain hormons...

Marialex, I got my clearblue diggies from amazon. Got the 20 test pack which was a good deal. It is worth the extra money...

GO, I understand it can be hard for you too. I would invest in some extra hours of knitting for sanity of mind, I think...

As for me no major symptoms...my stomach is very well at the moment, but I'm still being very careful about what I eat. I don't feel any different than I did in previous cycles and this is why I feel that I will get AF in about a week, and already feel disappointed. I have to remind DH every day to take his fertility vitamins which has started becoming a bit annoying.

Hope all of you have a great weekend, stress free if possible!!

xxE.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi gals :hi:

Mybabyluv, I'm really sorry she got you :hugs: Brassy is right, we all know how that feels when the month ends like that. We're here for you hun. I'm just happy to hear that you have one more cycle to try. Take good care of yourself this month and think positive thoughts :)

Brassy, you just never know. I've heard many stories from ladies on b&b that they felt the same as they did every month before they got their bfp, and a lot of people don't feel pregnant until 6 weeks or so in. I know what you mean, I tend to start thinking negative thoughts around 9 or 10 dpo myself every month when we're trying, but it will happen for you one of these months.

Marialex, thanks for the peptalk :) I hope you and dh caught that egg!! I'm definitely still temping, although not using OPKs because you're right, they are darn expensive! It's funny though, I am getting really good temps this month because there's nobody in the bed with me to mess with my sleep hahaha. So it's a good opportunity to have some good records of my cycle in case we need to go to a fertility specialist next year.


----------



## GreenOrchid

brassy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> Mybabyluv, really sorry about af...I know how you feel, we all do. At least you have one more month before DH is away. Could it be that soy messed up your cycle? I am avoiding soy because of my thyroid disease. It is known that inhibits the thyroid's ability to produce certain hormons...
> 
> Marialex, I got my clearblue diggies from amazon. Got the 20 test pack which was a good deal. It is worth the extra money...
> 
> GO, I understand it can be hard for you too. I would invest in some extra hours of knitting for sanity of mind, I think...
> 
> As for me no major symptoms...my stomach is very well at the moment, but I'm still being very careful about what I eat. I don't feel any different than I did in previous cycles and this is why I feel that I will get AF in about a week, and already feel disappointed. I have to remind DH every day to take his fertility vitamins which has started becoming a bit annoying.
> 
> Hope all of you have a great weekend, stress free if possible!!
> 
> xxE.

Btw brassy, yep, I'm knitting like crazy these days :)


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies! How is everyone? It's been really quiet here!

AFM 11dpo nothing unusual, AF expected on Saturday. I am knitting and felting like crazy so as to stop thinking about ttcing..Yesterday we started some salsa classes with DH which was great. I like latin dances and I like doing stuff with DH.

Ladies, looking forward to hearing from you...

xxE.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Yes it's been very quiet...missing you girls! Hope everyone is doing well.

Hi brassy :) Good to hear that you're keeping your hands and mind occupied. Hang in there for the next couple of days and fx'd for you. Salsa dancing sounds fun and that's great that you and your hubby went together. I don't think I would ever be able to drag mine to a dancing class. Although it's funny, before we started dating we got to know each other when we were rehearsing a latin type of dance that we performed with the rest of the bridal party for a friend's wedding. That was the first and last time we ever danced together lol.

I had knitting class yesterday morning and broke one of my rules...I started working on a really cute baby bib. I swore I wouldn't knit any baby stuff until I was pregnant, but the pattern was really cute and it's a quick project that allows me to learn some new techniques. I guess I'm superstitious about having baby stuff in the house until I actually need it.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hello!!! I coulda swore I posted a msg ystrdy. I am here it's just hard to comment from my phone. My almost new computer won't turn on and I don't have the money right now to fix it and my backup laptop won't turn on since someone let the battery die out knowing you have to make sure it's actually charging with a messed up power cord. Anyway,.......glad to see everyone is well. I really need to pick up a hobby. We went out to a friends for dinner and it made me miss being out around people. I told myself I need to get a life. Salsa dancing sounds like so much fun. I hope af doesn't show up Efi. GO don't look at it as making something for yourself. Just say you're getting practice making baby stuff just to learn, lol. Sounds cute though. Take a pic when you finish.


----------



## Marialex

Hey ladies - I was thinking this board was quiet too! I have nothing interesting to report - I think I am about 4 DPO finally (but I could be as much as 7 or 8). So...I am going to go with the later date so I don't test too early...will wait until the 17th at the earliest. I don't feel a whole lot of symptoms - very seldom little cramps, waves of nausea, but I always seem to get that in the TWW if I am paying attention. Who knows...I am hoping and praying but I also am realistic that at 37 may take me a bit. I already have mu clear blue digi's in my amazon cart and my thermometer hooked back onto my bedpost so I am all ready for month #2 of clomid if necessary! Whenever I'd expect a snowstorm and skip my homework of course it wouldn't snow and if I was prepared and ready, the snow seemed to come! So...maybe if I am ultra prepared to TTC again - I won't have to!!! It makes sense in my head somehow. At least it is keeping me laughing!

Salsa dancing sounds great but we don't have the time! GO - I used to buy baby stuff all the time when I'd see it. Funny - it was the girl stuff. Eventually when I did have kids my first 2 (and I thought possibly my only 2) were boys. So I gave my stash away!!! Then...had a girl a few years later LOL!! I think you should just enjoy and do whatever makes you feel happy!

Brassy - when are you going to test? I hope AF stays far, far, AWAY for you!!!

Mybabyluv - you totally need to pick up a hobby! I make tie dyes:)


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi gals :flower: How's everyone doing today?

Brassy, you're 13dpo today, right? Any sign of AF or any symptoms?

mybabyluv, bummer about the computers. Mine is getting really old and sooooo slow. I'm looking forward to getting a new one, maybe for christmas :)

Marialex, how about you? Any symptoms today? I love the idea of using reverse psychology on AF :rofl: Hope it works and keep us posted!

I'm having a confused/worried day today because I'm on cd18 and still no ov yet. This is not normal for me. I'm usually like clockwork on cd13-cd15. From my chart it looks like my body is trying to pop out an egg but it's not happening. I don't know if it's because I'm been a little stressed out or if it's just my age (34). I hope it's not because of my age :nope: When I had bloodwork done about a year ago, everything was perfect and my fsh was low so my ovaries can't be crapping out already, can they?


----------



## Marialex

hey ladies!

GO - hate to hear that your little eggie just won't pop! Did you try taking some additional supplements this cycle? I know you said that you were going to try and get extra healthy...also dieting or exercising or like you mentioned, stress! Even a little cold can delay it. Also - I looked at your other chart and your temp shift is very small (this is nothing bad AT ALL) but could be easier to miss. For example, you had a nice dip which could've been O day.?? I don't really know what I am talking about though. I think I am on google research overload LOL. It all starts to mesh together for me. Just keep recording and I think you will get your CH soon. I had my daughter at 34 and it was my most wonderful pregnancy! I appreciated every little thing so much more than when I was younger (not that 34 isn't still young - it had better be!!!)

Brassy - did you test yet? How are you feeling???

I am feeling BLAH - I am totally negative one day - feeling guilty for wanting another baby and not being satisfied for the 3 perfect kiddos that I have. Next day I am all positive thinking this month is it and it is meant to be - I have always wanted 4 kids and my daughter asks me all the time if we can have a baby so I know that I would have such a blast with her and a new LO! I guess I will know soon enough. It took 2 years for my hubby to say he was ready for another one so I am so thankful. I am a SAHM so I know that all the financial burden is on him...not that I couldn't go back to work if I had to but it is too hard with that many kids (and not worth the expense).

I am not having many symptoms. Very occasional, very mild AF type cramping, hungry but a little nauseous too, full-feeling bbs but no pain, tired. These are all pre-AF symptoms for me though. Ugh! I keep on pushing back my test date. I think I am opposite of POAS addict - I am a POASaphobic. I just get so down when I see that BFN. I think I will wait until 14DPO - that would be Nov 18th. Clomid probably lengthened my cycles a bit.

mybabyluv...how are you feeling? Gearing up to O soon???


----------



## GreenOrchid

Thanks, Marialex. You actually can't go by my chart from last month because I had some wacky thermometer stuff happen and I wasn't taking my temps consistently. Prior to that my charts are pretty textbook with a good shift of at least 0.5 degrees if not more the day after O and CM dries up completely. I do remember that last month, a few days after O, I had a really sharp pain in my right ovary for a few hours and now wondering if I had a cyst burst and if the hormones from that could have messed up my cycle this month. In any case, thanks for the encouragement and I'm going to give my body a couple of months to regulate and get used to being more healthy before I freak out :wacko: It's almost like my body got so used to me eating junk food and sugar and not taking vitamins that the healthy changes I'm making have shocked and confused my poor ovaries :wacko:

Don't feel guilty at all about wanting another LO. It's natural and only you know when your family is complete. Look at the Duggars - they're on #20 because that's what's right for them. My DH and I have already decided that we will keep on having babies as long as I am able, although given my age, I figure it will be 3 kiddos at the max.


----------



## GreenOrchid

Marialex said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> GO - hate to hear that your little eggie just won't pop! Did you try taking some additional supplements this cycle? I know you said that you were going to try and get extra healthy...also dieting or exercising or like you mentioned, stress! Even a little cold can delay it. Also - I looked at your other chart and your temp shift is very small (this is nothing bad AT ALL) but could be easier to miss. For example, you had a nice dip which could've been O day.?? I don't really know what I am talking about though. I think I am on google research overload LOL. It all starts to mesh together for me. Just keep recording and I think you will get your CH soon. I had my daughter at 34 and it was my most wonderful pregnancy! I appreciated every little thing so much more than when I was younger (not that 34 isn't still young - it had better be!!!)
> 
> Brassy - did you test yet? How are you feeling???
> 
> I am feeling BLAH - I am totally negative one day - feeling guilty for wanting another baby and not being satisfied for the 3 perfect kiddos that I have. Next day I am all positive thinking this month is it and it is meant to be - I have always wanted 4 kids and my daughter asks me all the time if we can have a baby so I know that I would have such a blast with her and a new LO! I guess I will know soon enough. It took 2 years for my hubby to say he was ready for another one so I am so thankful. I am a SAHM so I know that all the financial burden is on him...not that I couldn't go back to work if I had to but it is too hard with that many kids (and not worth the expense).
> 
> I am not having many symptoms. Very occasional, very mild AF type cramping, hungry but a little nauseous too, full-feeling bbs but no pain, tired. These are all pre-AF symptoms for me though. Ugh! I keep on pushing back my test date. I think I am opposite of POAS addict - I am a POASaphobic. I just get so down when I see that BFN. I think I will wait until 14DPO - that would be Nov 18th. Clomid probably lengthened my cycles a bit.
> 
> mybabyluv...how are you feeling? Gearing up to O soon???

p.s. I just added a different chart to my FF link so you can see what my charts usually look like. And btw, I'm a POASaphobic too!! :haha:


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!

How nice to be able to talk to you here...

Mybabyluv, you should definitely try and find a hobbie..To be honest if it wasn't for my knitting and felting these days I would have been depressed I think. When I knit I think that things take their real dimension in my mind, if you know what I mean. Not the exaggerated view that my stressed self always sees...

GO really sorry to hear about your ov troubles. Don't worry about the age thing. Even in much younger women it is very normal to have once in a while an annovulatory cycle, although I think that you are just heading towards a longer cycle this time. I think that the stressed caused by your hubby leaving might have affected your ovulation. Sometimes we just don't realize how stressed we are. I am totally with you in knitting baby stuff. I have become tempted a number of times. I just think that my DH will freak out if I start knitting things for our non-existent baby. I was thinking though that I might do a baby blanket at some point. I am just afraid not to be dissapointed if we are having long term troubles with ttcing...

Marialex I think it is just normal to want a big family. I am a teacher and I am everyday among primary school children and I find them adorable. I can't imagine how you must be feeling when they are even your own! 

AFM, I tested yesterday afternoon when I got back from work. BFN at 12dpo. Although, I am expecting AF on Saturday and only have very minor symptoms this time, rare very light AF type cramps, don't feel anything in bbs, I don't think this is our month. We were both ill around my ovulation and DH had fever, so I think this affects our chances. 

My stomach is still upset so I am seeing a specialist tomorrow morning, and I am a bit worried about that...

xxE


----------



## GreenOrchid

brassy said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> How nice to be able to talk to you here...
> 
> Mybabyluv, you should definitely try and find a hobbie..To be honest if it wasn't for my knitting and felting these days I would have been depressed I think. When I knit I think that things take their real dimension in my mind, if you know what I mean. Not the exaggerated view that my stressed self always sees...
> 
> GO really sorry to hear about your ov troubles. Don't worry about the age thing. Even in much younger women it is very normal to have once in a while an annovulatory cycle, although I think that you are just heading towards a longer cycle this time. I think that the stressed caused by your hubby leaving might have affected your ovulation. Sometimes we just don't realize how stressed we are. I am totally with you in knitting baby stuff. I have become tempted a number of times. I just think that my DH will freak out if I start knitting things for our non-existent baby. I was thinking though that I might do a baby blanket at some point. I am just afraid not to be dissapointed if we are having long term troubles with ttcing...
> 
> Marialex I think it is just normal to want a big family. I am a teacher and I am everyday among primary school children and I find them adorable. I can't imagine how you must be feeling when they are even your own!
> 
> AFM, I tested yesterday afternoon when I got back from work. BFN at 12dpo. Although, I am expecting AF on Saturday and only have very minor symptoms this time, rare very light AF type cramps, don't feel anything in bbs, I don't think this is our month. We were both ill around my ovulation and DH had fever, so I think this affects our chances.
> 
> My stomach is still upset so I am seeing a specialist tomorrow morning, and I am a bit worried about that...
> 
> xxE

Oh no brassy I'm sorry your stomach is still bad :hugs: I really hope the specialist is able to sort it out. Still keeping fx'd for you, but if it's not your month then hopefully this will be a good chance for you to get really healthy and get your body ready for a little bean :)

Yep, knitting is just so darn relaxing. You're right, I may be more stressed out than I realize. My hubby doesn't know I'm knitting the baby bib and I'm almost done so I plan to stash it away before he gets back. Just like your hubby, mine would probably wonder what the heck I was doing hahaha. I figure I'm going to do the fertility blanket pattern now and tell my hubby it's just a lap afghan, and then later when we have our first baby it will become a baby blanket :)


----------



## Marialex

Brassy - hate that your tummy is still messed up! I hope the specialist can give you more answers and help. That would be terrible to have PG nausea and vomiting on top of that (although I know you would welcome it if meant holding that baby of yours in 9 months). We will be thinking of you.

AHH - GO that other chart is easier to read (like I am an expert LOL). My charts are no good at all - we got a puppy the first month so it was like having a newborn and my sleep was all wacky and interrupted. And, warning, TMI, my hubby is a big fan of morning :sex: so he would often wake me up 30 minutes or so before I was supposed to wake up. What was I to do - say hold on minute and stick a thermometer in my mouth. no. So I am a terrible "temper". So of course my temp was probably not accurate after I caught 15 minutes of snooze, then tried to temp!!! Oh well - just trying to BD at least every other day when it counts and hope and pray one sticks!

Thanks for the pep talk. I am one of those women with a chronic guilty conscience. No matter what - I always feel I could've done better or different or I am being selfish. I guess as a mom we come to put ourselves last on the list so I have to remember not to do that. I am sure it is a common issue for women!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Marialex that is so funny, lol! Since dh is home he stays up all night then gets in bed right before I'm sposed to temp. I try to push him off though. I get annoyed. I'm like after all this time you can't wait another half hour? 
Anyway....Go I know how it feels when your cycle throws you for a loop. Hope you have a confirmed O soon. 

Efi, sorry bout the negative test but your not out yet. If this isn't your month at least it gives you a chance at having a better story to tell about conception. Not where you and dh were sick. Hope the specialist can suggest something that helps with your stomach issues.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies...as predicted this isn't my month! AF got me today, after I left the doctor in the morning...I really can't express how disappointed I feel, but I have decided that I can't let myself be too sad since it is hurting my overall health. The first advice of the doctor in the morning was to reduce stress which affects severely my gerd. I am going for a test on Monday morning and if this is ok, I will only follow a treatment with some antacid medication (nexium) for two months, and avoid endoscopy for now. Luckily this doesn't affect ttc or a potential pregnancy, which is good.

I am really thinking about seeking medical help from a fs this month. Have any of you considered treatment? (I know that marialex is on chlomid already)...


----------



## GreenOrchid

Brassy I'm sorry that this wasn't your month :hug: I know what you mean, you don't want to let yourself give in to feeling sad, but at the same time, at least allow yourself a day to be in a pissy mood about it. I always do! And try to think of this as a turning point when you really start to get yourself healthy and reduce stress (easier said than done I know!). I'm glad you don't need the endoscopy just yet, and I hope you never will.

As far as a fs goes, DH and I are planning to try for two more months and then if nothing happens we'll get the ball rolling on that. However, if my ovulation doesn't get back to normal next month I may go on my own and try to get my ovaries scanned. I've always had a suspicion that I could have PCOS and/or endo but because I'm average weight and my blood sugar is normal, the doctors never think it's PCOS and I'm not sure why they don't think I have endo. But I get very painful periods and now that I think back, I had excruciating pains in my right ovary last month around 3 or 4 dpo. Maybe a cyst popped or something and that could have messed me up for this month.

Brassy I definitely think you should go if you're concerned.

Marialex and mybabyluv, that's funny about morning :sex: I actually have the opposite problem. My hubby likes it late at night when I'm half asleep. When I try to jump on him in the morning he usually wants to get up and eat breakfast instead hahaha.


----------



## Marialex

Brassy - I am so sorry hun! :hugs:. I was hoping so much that this would be your month. I am on clomid but I have never seen a FS. If I don't get PG in 2 or 3 cycles I will though - I have no time to lose and my ob said that she would refer me anytime. Since I got PG once before on clomid, they are not monitoring me to start (which does make me a little nervous, but...). I would not hesitate to go and find out as much as you can. I am thinking of going to an herbalist to see if there is anything I can add to the clomid to move things along. I am afraid to try anything that will counteract though.

My hubby had to start taking nexium a few years ago and it was like a wonder drug for him so I hope the same holds true for you. Now he is down to just one prilosec a day.

GO - a good friend of mine took 2 years to get PG with her first - she is low to average weight with normal blood sugar as well and has short but SUPER painful periods that knock her out for a couple of days. She found out she has PCOS. She tried several medications and tracked all her cycle symptoms for a long time. She finally got PG after a while on a natural cycle. Funny though - after the one pregnancy her body reset itself and she is like clockwork now and knows exactly when she is ovulating. She conceived the first month trying for her second. Point is...get answers and follow your gut about what you feel your body is telling you!

GO - I soooo prefer evening :sex: LOL!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hi all! What's everyone up to this wknd? I turn 34 today and probly doing nothing half as exciting as the rest of you. Dh and I have the wknd to ourselves but he's not on my good side so I'd rather have my baby here to talk to. Still had light spotting today cd8. I hate when it drags on like that. It actually hadn't been this long in probably bout a year. I don't know what's going on with my body. First unusually short cycle, now long period and to make it worse I am cramping on my right side like I'm ovulating already! It better not be. Dh won't even touch me until af had definitely been gone at least a full day. Not like I really want him touching me right now. Anyway, sorry just had to vent a little. 

Efi, I'm so sorry it didn't happen for you. I hope you won't need any assistance from a fs.


----------



## Marialex

Happy Birthday mybabyluv! I am sorry your cycle is playing tricks on you! I used to ovulate on day 9 or 10 and have a very short cycle so you might want to snuggle up to DH just in case LOL!! Now I seem to O later and still have the short cycle(hence the clomid) - who knows! I hope you find something fun and relaxing to do today! 

I should be getting more hopeful as the days go by and no AF but I just get more and more scared of the outcome! I know you all know what I mean - just so hard when you want something so badly. Nothing compares to the feelings when TTC. YOu can only do so much and then it is out of your hands. Such a helpless feeling and I HATE IT!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh no. When is she due? I hope she doesn't show up. One of us has to be lucky.


----------



## Marialex

mybabyluv3 said:


> Oh no. When is she due? I hope she doesn't show up. One of us has to be lucky.

I really don't know. I am on day 25 so that is a long cycle for me but I hope clomid is going to make my cycles longer. My chart says I am 8DPO but I could be more as I had so many +opks. I took some of them off of FF. I won't test until next Friday (the 18th) as that is 14 days after my lat +opk. I have been optimistic but I have some AF-type cramps today and I don't like it one bit!!! Plus...how could I be that lucky to conceive on my first round of clomid at 37? Although I would love to before my 38th birthday next month (ugh!!!) 38 sounds so old to me! What am I thinking?!!! Just in a bad mood today I guess. I have a cold/cough/sinus thing going on too so that doesn't help. I just want to crawl in bed for the next week until I can test!!! STAY AWAY WITCH!!!


----------



## Marialex

So I am out this month as well - stupid witch got me this morning:cry: I felt her coming yesterday but still, I was hanging onto that little glimmer of hope. I am super sad and pessimistic today but I hope that I bounce back tomorrow. I am going to try and not obsess so much this month so I may not check in as often - need to distract!!! My body is stressed right now!

How are you ladies holding on? Anything interesting to report?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Aww sweetie, I'm sorry. The first day is always the worst. Hope you are feeling better today. Take all the time you need. Just don't stay away too long.:hugs:

How is everyone else? Really quiet around here lately. I finally got my laptop charged. I tried to leave a msg from my phone ystrdy and after I wrote this really long msg, I hit a button and it deleted it. Was too frustrated to do it again. Anyway,......Just here waiting to O. Been having lots of twinges in my right side and good cm for 4 days. Happy about that because that is the side with the working tube. I was expecting it to come from the left side. :happydance: We've been able to bd everyday so that's another plus. Just hoping we can keep it up. Also, hoping O comes sooner than later. Sept and Aug I O'd on cd16. Last cycle was cd13 or 14 which is tomorrow. DH had a dream that we had a baby. Maybe it's a sign. Will let you guys know when I confirm O. 

Have a good week. If you don't here from me it will be because of issues getting online. Hopefully that won't be an issue anymore.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Where my girls at?? 
Took my temp this evening and it was a little lower than this morning. I hope that means that I am ovulating now. It would be about time. This waiting is getting old and I'm tired of DH asking if I O'd yet and having to say I don't know. Still having these O pains. Just wish to have all the bding out the way before the wknd comes with the kids.


----------



## Marialex

Hi ladies! How are you all doing?
Well I am through feeling sorry for myself and onto another month of TTC:) I am waiting to O - just took my last clomid pill yesterday. Had an US of my ovaries and uterus at the beginning of the cycle as I was still having a lot of right ovary pain (or so I thought). Anyway - all looks good in there and my lining looks good so I am confident to proceed with the clomid and just hope and pray that I get my BFP this month or next. Otherwise, I will move onto some testing. I really hope I don't have to go there and I am not sure how invasive we will get since we already have 3 kids (but I do want this last baby SOOO BAD!!!)
I decided not to temp again. We are going to just be carefree for the next 2 months - take the clomid, BD at least every other day and leave it at that. I know when I O from my CM and I will do the CB digis that I ordered. The holidays should keep me really busy and I hope a BFP will just spring up out of nowhere LOL!!! If only it were that easy:)
Please tell me how you all are doing - anything to report, symptoms to spot, etc!!! I am wishing for BFP's for you all!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hey there! So happy for you. Everything looks good in there, awesome! Why are they putting you on clomid though? I guess anything that helps is good. Also, glad to see you are ready to move on. Hope you O soon. Almost there. 

AFM nothing at all going on except a little bloat. Temp got messed up so not sure if O was cd14 or cd17. Trying not to worry about it anymore. I know I did O cuz my temps are higher. Only thing is I'm waiting for my usual sore bbs. By now they would feel heavy and full. 

So where are the rest of you? Efi? GO? Did you forget about us? Hope you are doing well. Would love to hear from you!


----------



## Marialex

you will have to keep us posted, mybabyluv- fingers crossed for you! I am on clomid because of my short cycles and short luteal phase. With my second son I tried for a year and then ended up needing clomid to lengthen my cycle a little bit. My other 2 were conceived immediately coming off of BCP so my cycle didn't have a chance to get short again yet. I am one of those people who is most fertile straight off BC. So hopefully the clomid will give me a stronger O and a longer luteal phase:) We shall see...
How long did you say you have been trying for this baby, mybabyluv?


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh I see. Well I hope clomid does the trick for you! I had my reversal late May, but didn't start trying until August. Started charting in September and only did opks that month. This is our 5th cycle. My first time actually trying so this is so frustrating that it's taking this long. If I knew getting my tubes tied would mess me up I would've thought harder before doing it. The doctor asked and I just said ok, so it. Now I'm doubting my decision to get the reversal, thinking maybe I should've just tried IVF first.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies?
I am glad that all of you are well. AFM, I am still not feeling great regarding my GERD, I am on Nexium for about a week now. The test for the Helicobacter Pylory was negative so I don't have to take antibiotics, just Nexium for a couple of months. This month we aren't really trying since I have heard different views from different doctors regarding Nexium and a potential pregnancy. I have to admit that this little break is good for me since I don't have to worry about things...Sorry I haven't been here but I really needed to take my mind of ttcing...I really missed you all but beeing away from BnB was good for me at this point. I hope ladies that this is your month! I will be checking on you!! Take care, xxE.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Aww Efi, I'm so sorry that you're still having problems with the gerd. You are doing the right thing by waiting. The #1 thing is making sure you are healthy. If anything being pregnant will only make it worse. I feel for you but wish you well. Feel better.

AFM- still in limbo. I am between 6 and 10 DPO. Lol, who knows. Of course I'm hoping it's not the latter. Gassy today and breasts are feeling a little achey. Not much. Just have to wait and see.


----------



## mybabyluv3

I just noticed that last week I wrote that I was between 6-10DPO. Didn't mean that. 11 or 8DPO today. How is everyone getting alone. It's so lonely here now. I know everyone is busy and tryna push through this ttc in there own way so I'm not offended. Just saying I'm still here if you need to talk. Wishing you well!

Marialex, looks like you are around ovulation. Hope you catch that eggie!

GO- How are you hun? Have you seen the hubby yet? How's it going with the healthier living? Hope you get back to some action soon.

Efi- I hope you are feeling better. Been dealing with heartburn lately so I can't imagine what you must be going through. I know it's a lot worse. Hope the medicine is working. Are you still waiting to try till you feel better? 

AFM, Just waiting for af to make an appearance. Hoping she doesn't. Feeling quite anxious. I had been having uti symptoms and decided to take myself to get checked on Saturday night. They found nothing which was a relief but also did a urine and blood pg test and BFN. AF due in a couple of days. Been feeling quite normal. Wed will be day 27 and if my bbs still feel heavy and no af then I will probably test again. Normally a day or two before she comes they start to deflate and go back to normal. Wish me luck!


----------



## Marialex

Hi Ladies! I have been thinking of you but have just been so busy - a few birthdays in the family and Thanksgiving equaled 2 weeks straight of company for me:) It is a little quieter now. I was becoming a little crazy and obsessive about this whole TTC thing so I have been trying to limit my computer time LOL and just try not to think about it too much and take what comes:)

Mybabyluv - your chart looks great and I so hope that this is your month and that the blood test you took was just too early!! FX'd!!!

Brassy and GO - love to hear how things are going for you:)

AFM - o'd yesterday or today - I got my first OPK late Saturday night because like a lunatic have been POAS twice a day. Sunday both tests and this mornings were positive. I think I will test again tonight and hope for a negative so I know I O'd. Yesterday was my birthday and if we conceive this month, I will be due on my oldest son's birthday so maybe the stars are aligning. Don't know. I have a wonderful husband and 3 beautiful kiddos so I am focusing on that and whatever else comes is bonus. 

Mybabyluv - keep us posted - I wanna hear about that BFP!!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Can't wait to hear some symptoms. Happy belated too! I miss the times I used to spend with my family. Cherish every moment. Hope this is your month. 

I just finally went and got the drugs the doc gave me. Today is torture. As soon as I put a drink to my mouth I feel like I have to pee. Back is killing me. It's like an aching like I pulled something. Not a throbbing like before af. Since I was in Walmart I decided to look for those 88cents test I keep hearing about. They were there. Only grabbed one though. Wednesday is the day I plan on using it. That will be cd27. My cycles have been so crazy that af can show up anytime from now on. How long do you think I should wait after the negative blood test?


----------



## Marialex

Hey!

mybabyluv - did you test yet??? Your chart looks good:) keep us posted!!!

I have nothing to report - feeling great...but hopeful. I am only 3or4 DPO though!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I see pink. And not pink lines either. Been crampy the last 2 days and the temp drop sealed it for me. Been looking for it all day. So here we go onto another cycle. Don't think I'm going to do anything special but do think I still need to temp. I'm liking finding all these things about my cycle that I knew nothing about before.

Hope you caught that eggie!


----------



## Marialex

Oh Man:( I am sorry mybabyluv. You know your body so well. Mine is constantly playing tricks on me!!! I had surprisingly no symptoms with the clomid this month and still don't have a lot of post-O symptoms so I don't know if that is good or bad. I used the clear blue digi's this month (thanks brassy) and my O was easier to pinpoint and my surge was only about 36 hours. So...at least I know I BD'd at the right time. I know my age is against me but hopefully it will happen soon:) I will keep you all posted. I hate to POAS so I won't test unless I am late which wouldn't be until Dec 11 or 12:)

Good luck in this fresh new cycle mybabyluv - maybe you can conceive around XMAS!!


----------



## Elski

Hi ladies :wave: I'm Eli, 35 and will start TTC#2 this cycle (today is CD3). I already have a little girl who is 2 next weekend. I have severe endometriosis, so that coupled with my age makes me quite apprehensive about TTC and the possibility of encountering problems...

Marialex - good luck this cycle!

mybabyluv3 - sorry you're seeing pink :(


----------



## Marialex

Elski said:


> Hi ladies :wave: I'm Eli, 35 and will start TTC#2 this cycle (today is CD3). I already have a little girl who is 2 next weekend. I have severe endometriosis, so that coupled with my age makes me quite apprehensive about TTC and the possibility of encountering problems...
> 
> Marialex - good luck this cycle!
> 
> mybabyluv3 - sorry you're seeing pink :(

Welcome:hi:!

Good Luck with TTC #2! I hope your stay on TTC is short...and mine too LOL!! I am 38 but I do have 3 kids and never had a whole lot of trouble conceiving...2 were immediate but the other one I needed clomid due to short cycle (same as this time - I am not messing around at my age)!

Eli - did it take you long to conceive your daughter??


----------



## mybabyluv3

Now we have an Efi and Eli! Welcome. Looks like we are cycle buds. I'm just a day behind you. How long have you been trying? I miss when my daughter was 2. Now I have a little woman. 2 actually. Miss having a baby around!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Marialex, hey girl. Sounds like you have a good shot this time. I hope so. This thread can use some good news. I was thinking about using opks again but my body always seems to want to O then stop. I know I would get frustrated seeing all those almost positive tests everyday like before and I know I can't afford digis.


----------



## Marialex

I know mybabyluv - those cheap OPK's were worth nothing to me - I saw positive for 8 days last month!!! The digi's were not that much more actually - I paid $30 for 20 tests on Amazon and $20 for 20 tests of the cheaper ones. You could always do the cheap ones and confirm with a digi...

Anyway - just BD every other day and forget the rest...then you are covered LOL!! I was stressing out SOOO much and I think that cannot be good.


----------



## Elski

Hey girlies!

Well Marialex, I got pregnant the first time we had sex to try for #1. I think we were just very very lucky as we were NTNP for over a year before that. Something tells me it's not going to be as easy this time round, although I hope it is, that would be lovely! How old are your 3?

mybabyluv3, this cycle will be our first one TTC, we said we'd start trying when our daughter was 2 and she's 2 next weekend so we're on schedule :haha: how about you? 

I don't know about you girls but I'm SUCH a control freak, I'm gonna be useless with all this 2WW business :dohh:


----------



## mybabyluv3

I was out on my phone earlier and had this long msg and deleted on accident:wacko: I was probably just rambling on anyway. 

So what's everyone's plans for the weekend? I have no idea yet. Probably same as last week. Nothing. Being on my period drains me Cramps I can handle, but have no energy. All I want to do is sleep. 

Onto cycle #6. I'm just going to temp for record, but if I miss a day I'm not gonna stress it. Every other day sounds like a plan. I'm about fed up with my body. I like this time of no worry while I'm on my period.


----------



## Elski

I was at work all day yesterday so today just catching up on housework and decorating the Christmas tree with my little girl really. I hate working weekends (I do 2 a month) as even though it's only one day, it screws up the whole weekend!

Do you find temping works well for you? Do you really notice a difference in temp at certain times?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I have my ups and downs with temping. Though not as stressful as those ovulation test strips. Because there's usually not that much of a difference in points, you really must take it at the same time every day for it to be correct. I probably should be doing it vaginally but don't have enough covers for that. It really is interesting to see how it changes throughout the cycle. Weekends are horrible for me. I usually don't get to sleep until maybe 2 hours before I am supposed to wake up. Not enough sleep, and I sleep in very late.


----------



## mybabyluv3

Just checking in to see what's going on with everybody. Nothing here but waiting for af to be over. I'm in no rush. Not really looking forward to the whole waiting to O phase.


----------



## Marialex

Hey all! It has been busy around here! Trying to get ready for the holidays and lots of extra activities to keep my mind off the TWW - it is such torture. I am having some symptoms but I feel like that every month...even when not TTC. But I am tired, have quite sore bbs, am nauseous, and some other smaller symptoms but I am not reading into anything. I think that I read recently that side effects from clomid mimic PG symptoms anyway. Plus I don't remember really having any symptoms with my others until 6 weeks or so. A few more days until I can test so here's hoping!!! I went to an herbalist today and am thinking of stopping the clomid and going a more herbal route...need to do more research though. She recommended maca and progesterone cream. Huh.... Hopefully I will get a BFP soon and won't need to worry but I want to plan ahead! I've done fine with the clomid (I guess) but I still think maybe I jumped too quickly at taking it this time. Oh well...we shall see!

What's up with you ladies? mybabyluv - are you ready for an xmas conception??!!! I know what you mean about liking this time in your cycle when you don't feel the pressure. I think the week before O is more stressful to me than the TWW!


----------



## mybabyluv3

When are you testing? I am ready to see a BFP around here. Even if it isn't mine. I have been meaning to stop by the herb store but just haven't made it there yet. I think I need to make that a priority one of these days. What is the maca used for? I have symptoms every month too, but you can't help thinking it may be a little different than usual and that just maybe they are real pg signs. 

I am starting to get a little worried. I had long heavy periods but then this whole year I was pretty much done by day 5. Maybe cd6 to make sure it was all out. These last 2 periods have been stretching 8 days. I wonder what that is an indicator of. 

No holiday baby for me. I stopped celebrating Christmas 4 years ago.


----------



## Marialex

Well, I will wait to test until Monday but may be out before then ( hopefully not;)) I am still having mild symptoms but nothing major. Tiny bit of cramping which always makes me think of AF.
The herbalist said that maca is great for both men and women to help with egg and sperm strength and for increasing libido. Read up on it...very interesting. She said the liquid is much better than the powder or pills. Maybe you could make some cupcakes or something and slip some in for DH! Just make sure your other kids don't eat them!! LOL
I think your body probably will take a bit to get back to being regular after your reversal. You are still young and have 3 kids so try to keep a PMA! I know it is hard some days...
I am sorry about mentioning Christmas...that was inconsiderate of me to assume. I guess it is all consuming for me! I have a huge family - 6 siblings and 18 nieces and nephews so Xmas is just a great time for us. Stupid to mention that as far as TTC. I think I like looking ahead and thinking of reasons why a certain time is "meant to be". In reality I don't care one single bit when I conceive just as long as I do;). I hope I didn't offend you mybabyluv.
Hope next time I check in I will have some news either way!


----------



## Marialex

Well, my PMA in the last post is gone. 5 minutes after I posted it, AF got me full on 1 day early. This sucks.


----------



## mybabyluv3

That's crazy! Why can't we get a BFP around here? Maybe your new herbs need some time to work. I don't really have a problem with DH taking things for ttc. It's just that I have to stay on him and make sure he does it every day. He's is big on herbs and vitamins. Have you tried wheatgrass. I did the pills and the powder but rather do the powder. I kinda like the taste mixed in with oj. It made me feel like I was actually doing something. Lol! 

Don't worry. No offense taken. I remember I would've never thought twice about saying merry christmas to someone before, unless it was obvious. Where in NC are you? I have family in Durham and Roanoke Rapids. Was just there this summer.


----------



## mybabyluv3

So here I am back in the waiting to O phase. I had all signs pointing to O on cd11 before and it didn't happen til cd16. So I guess I just wait and see what my temps do now. Have lots of ewcm and my temp was way down today. No cramping at all yet. DTD twice today. No kids this wknd, but I got right up after each time. Not stressing it though. What is willed to be shall be. 

How are you all doing? Miss my girls!


----------



## mybabyluv3

Bump; Bump; Bump; Bump

I miss my girls!!


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hey ladies - haven't posted to this thread in forever, as I haven't been on BnB in several months...but I'm back AND in the 2ww. Who's still around in this group?


----------



## mybabyluv3

I'm still here..... I missed this thread and all you girls. I'm in the tww too. About 8dpo I think. Cycle 13 or so. Much too long. So tell me, how have you been? what have you been up to?


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
It has been so long since I last posted here. I got away from BnB for some time cause I thought it was causing my obsession with ttc. However I am back since the problem is me and not the forum. 
We are still trying, this is cycle 11! I never thought it would take so long. DH went for his SA last week and we are getting the results tomorrow. The words "nervous" or "anxious" cannot really describe my state. I am imagining the worst scenarios. I visited a new doctor in February who told us not to do anything before the 1 year mark, just an SA. He said that is the SA is good and me still not pregnant that he will try clomid first before anything else. But, I am not really enthusiastic about drugs. I have a very small intrauterine polyp which according to him is too small to cause any issues. Out of the three doctors I have seen two believe that this is not an issue. However, I am inclined to have it removed by hysteroscopy. I have started taking vitamins and so has DH (he is also taking a bit of extra maca) and both of us take a little bit of Royal Jelly every morning. 

That's all...
Have I mentioned that I feel almost depressed about all these? The worse is that I feel there is no one around to talk about these issues. My friends are either pregnant or mothers and we are still trying...During the weekend when I had my period I cried for so long... Sorry about the depressive post. Hope all of you are feeling better!!! :flower:


----------



## GreenOrchid

Hi ladies,

So I've been back on BnB for not yet two weeks and I've turned completely obsessive again about ttc so I'm going to have to get off here again. Just wanted to give you both a heads up that I'm not being a flake, just need my sanity because I'm driving myself and my hubby crazy. I don't want to go into it all now, but things are rough at home right now. I wish you both the best of luck and I hope you get your bfp's soon!!


----------



## mybabyluv3

So sorry to hear the both of you are still going through all this. I am right here with you, you are not alone. 

Gr Orchid I hate to see you go again so soon, but trust I know how you feel. The best way to get pregnant is to not stress. So take your time and do what you feel is best. I hope things get better for you at home too. 

Brassy the whole finding the right doctor is a pain. I have been trying to get my gyno to send me for a HSG test for about 4 months now. She says she doesn't think I need one but I don't think it's up to her. I have left numerous msgs for her to call me and she is never in the office and I am still waiting for an answer. They told me to make an appointment to see her. I already paid to see her once just to talk to hner about this same issue. Don't think it's fair to have to pay her again just to say the same thing again. So yes, I think it's time to move on to a new Dr. I hope you get good results back tomorrow. No worries. Glad to see you back, hun!


----------



## greekgirl

brassy let me know if you want my doctors number. he's a little arrogant but he is a good doctor and a good surgeon. and he is in athens. of course no one likes going from doctor to doctor- it's a pain in the ass. but let me know. no pressure. filakia

ps - i stalked you to find this thread. :haha:


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies!
Mybabyluv I am really sorry that you are still trying and are without a BFP yet. :-( I am really sorry about your doctor's behaviour...you should probably fire her!

AFM: We got DH"s SA results. The sperm is looking fertile, although some of the values are more towards the lower normal levels. The doctor at the lab who is an expert on that said that DH's sperms looks capable of fertilisation and so did my gyn. However, they found a bacterial infection for which DH has to take strong antibiotics for about 20 days. I did take a lighter version for 4 days as a precaution. This is the third time in a few months I was again on antibiotics (I got two bad urinary tract infection a few months ago)... The dr said that the mucus found in sperm because of the infection might have prevented some of the spermies to move forward, although the motility appeared good. Let's see...He thinks that I look ok but I told him that I need to have an HSG and he said that if that makes me feel better we will arrange it after my next period. He will be there which makes me feel better, although I already started having nightmares about the procedure...
He still thinks that it is normal to not have fallen pregnant after 10 cycles...we'll see...


----------



## brassy

greekgirl said:


> brassy let me know if you want my doctors number. he's a little arrogant but he is a good doctor and a good surgeon. and he is in athens. of course no one likes going from doctor to doctor- it's a pain in the ass. but let me know. no pressure. filakia
> 
> ps - i stalked you to find this thread. :haha:

Thanks a lot greekgirl...If I feel that I need to change doctors I will definitely ask you...I had the perfect doctor in Thessaloniki (when I used to live there), one of the best in the country (he created the page gyn.gr). However, he sent me to this guy here in Athens which he trusts. I blindly trust him so I trust the new guy he suggested and I feel comfortable with him. I am a bit difficult regarding doctors and especially gyns. I have to trust the guy, he has to be a GOOD listener and I have to feel comfortable. I am getting stressed really easily so I need to know that I can communicate with the dr. Imagine, DH's uncle is a gyn, but I decided that he can't be our doctor although they are so close...


----------



## mybabyluv3

Brassy, I guess it's a good thing he went when he did to get checked. Maybe now with the infection gone he can build up better swimmers and they will step into action! Sounds like this new doc is on point. Hope he helps get to the bottom of things for you. 

AFM, I had forgotten all about the appt I made. The nurse called me saying they don't need to see me. She gave me a number of an infertility office instead and said she can't help me cuz she doesn't do them. I still can't believe it. After all this time she says she can't me. She doesn't have to do anything. The radiologist does the procedure. All I need to know is did the dye go thru, and did they have to force it thru or not. I'm even more pissed because she had me call the hospital and find out how much the procedure cost. They said only $88. I couldn't believe it. They said that was the discounted cost for self pay patients. Well I called the number for this other doctor and they want $300 kjust for the initial visit. $100 at time appointment is made. So you know I am fuming right about now!


----------



## brassy

Hello mybabyluv...
Did you find out what happened eventually? I hope you find a better doctor soon...It seems that everything in the US is more expensive, at least regarding fertility treatment. My doctor only gets 30euros per visit (ultrasound included), slightly more for a pap test. The hsg is more expensive, I will have it done in a private clinic (it costs about 150 euros), but he will be there, too. But I am thinking about requring anaesthisia which costs a bit more. I am terrified about the pain. Were you in pain when you had yours? 

I am expecting AF perhaps tomorrow which will mean the end of cycle 11 :cry:
DH is still on the antibiotics and he will have to repeat the SA at some point to see if the infection has cleared up.. We are approaching the year mark at the end of this month which is a bit disheartening... :nope::nope:
:flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Hope af stays far away for you!! No I haven't had it done yet. Im scared about thew pain too. Hit my year mark last month. It is very frustrating but I just have to think, it will happen when it's supposed to. Many struggle for much longer. I just wish I had the means to be a bit more proactive instead of just waiting for it to work out on its own. Ya know? Hang in there hun. I know I'm trying.


----------



## brassy

So, just had AF...On to cycle 12 then. I am not feeling too bad today,kind of expected it. Perhaps I have stopped expecting something else at this point. I have to have the hsg between cd7 and 11. I guess if my tubes turn out ok the next step will be clomid according to what the dr said. Hope you are well...


----------



## mybabyluv3

You're a step ahead of me, that's for sure. I have no idea when I'm gonna be able to get that done. Hopefully it will get you your BFP. I am not too far from af myself. Didn't chart this time and haven't checked what day I'm on. I think it was cd23 a couple days ago. I might be starting a new job soon, so maybe getting pregnant is just not for me at this time. Not giving up though. I still want this very bad.


----------



## brassy

HSG is scheduled for Saturday morning...I am a bit scared. I decided to have it with a light anaesthesia..it will cost more but will save me the stress for the pain. I hope my tubes are open. Didn't have very much time to think about this as I am mostly thinking about the procedure. On Monday me and DH will travel up north (looong trip) to visit my other doctor. We will see what he has to say... How are you?


----------



## pbl_ge

Oooooh--is this the thread for 34 year olds? We just finished our first TTC cycle (AF coming any minute now), and I could really use some support buddies. We moved to a new state last year, so I don't have the sort of local girlfriends I'd like to be able to talk about all this craziness. 

Do you all do the same thing I do and just round up to 35 when you're reading about stats and frequent problems? Maybe that's pessimistic of me.

Good luck to you all!


----------



## mybabyluv3

pbl_ge said:


> Oooooh--is this the thread for 34 year olds? We just finished our first TTC cycle (AF coming any minute now), and I could really use some support buddies. We moved to a new state last year, so I don't have the sort of local girlfriends I'd like to be able to talk about all this craziness.
> 
> Do you all do the same thing I do and just round up to 35 when you're reading about stats and frequent problems? Maybe that's pessimistic of me.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Welcome, this thread can certainly use more buddies. Some are a little older than 34, but still in that range. I myself am 34 and yes I look at it as 35 because by the time I conceive I will be 35 while pregnant. That's saying it happens sometime son for me. I'm on cycle 14 I think now. I remember my first cycle. It was such an exciting time. Now I pretty much go with the flow. I just started my next cycle. No surprise there. I really hope you are more successful and it happens a lot sooner for you. We could use a BFP on here. You are definitely in the right place if you want to talk. This site can be really helpful and is a great support for us ttc. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mybabyluv3

brassy said:


> HSG is scheduled for Saturday morning...I am a bit scared. I decided to have it with a light anaesthesia..it will cost more but will save me the stress for the pain. I hope my tubes are open. Didn't have very much time to think about this as I am mostly thinking about the procedure. On Monday me and DH will travel up north (looong trip) to visit my other doctor. We will see what he has to say... How are you?

That came up quickly. Cant believe you are having your HSG on Saturday already. Cant wait to hear your results. I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Try not to stress and relax. I'm sure that will help things go a lot smoother. How soon after will you get a report? Hope you don't have to wait too long. Nothing worse than waiting. I don't blame you for wanting a little anesthesia. If it hurts too bad, which I'm sure it won't, don't tell me about it, lol! I still have to have mine. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## brassy

mybabyluv3 said:


> That came up quickly. Cant believe you are having your HSG on Saturday already. Cant wait to hear your results. I am sure you have nothing to worry about. Try not to stress and relax. I'm sure that will help things go a lot smoother. How soon after will you get a report? Hope you don't have to wait too long. Nothing worse than waiting. I don't blame you for wanting a little anesthesia. If it hurts too bad, which I'm sure it won't, don't tell me about it, lol! I still have to have mine. :hugs::hugs:

Sooo, I had the HSG this morning. My tubes are all clear, which is good. I didn't have a chance to see my doctor afterwards he had something urgent to attent. I was told he talked to me and told me that everything was fine, but I don't recall any of this..The radiologist also told me that I am fine and this is what my report says. I had the light anaesthesia which means that I had some degree of awareness. I didn't feel any pain, just light discomfort in the beginning when they had to insert the "stuff" needed for the procedure...That was good, but I was extremely dizzy and nautious afterwards and they had to keep me there for two hours and I actually (sorry tmi...) vomited on our way back. Poor DH was waiting and had no idea what was happening. I had told him that it lasts about ten minutes and he was there 2 1/2 hours...

I will be meeting the doc this coming week and my other doctor on Monday. During a quick chat before the HSG he told me that he doesn't want me to do anything else during the summer. He wants me to realax, eat only healthy foods and :sex: a lot in my fertile window....:winkwink: DH will had to repeat the SA in September...

How are you?


----------



## brassy

pbl_ge said:


> Oooooh--is this the thread for 34 year olds? We just finished our first TTC cycle (AF coming any minute now), and I could really use some support buddies. We moved to a new state last year, so I don't have the sort of local girlfriends I'd like to be able to talk about all this craziness.
> 
> Do you all do the same thing I do and just round up to 35 when you're reading about stats and frequent problems? Maybe that's pessimistic of me.
> 
> Good luck to you all!

Welcome PBL! I am actually 35...I can hear that biological clock ticking too loud. I am in cycle 12...I hope that you have a BFP loong before that...:flower:


----------



## greekgirl

brassy said:


> Sooo, I had the HSG this morning. My tubes are all clear, which is good. I didn't have a chance to see my doctor afterwards he had something urgent to attent. I was told he talked to me and told me that everything was fine, but I don't recall any of this..The radiologist also told me that I am fine and this is what my report says. I had the light anaesthesia which means that I had some degree of awareness. I didn't feel any pain, just light discomfort in the beginning when they had to insert the "stuff" needed for the procedure...That was good, but I was extremely dizzy and nautious afterwards and they had to keep me there for two hours and I actually (sorry tmi...) vomited on our way back. Poor DH was waiting and had no idea what was happening. I had told him that it lasts about ten minutes and he was there 2 1/2 hours...
> 
> I will be meeting the doc this coming week and my other doctor on Monday. During a quick chat before the HSG he told me that he doesn't want me to do anything else during the summer. He wants me to realax, eat only healthy foods and :sex: a lot in my fertile window....:winkwink: DH will had to repeat the SA in September...
> 
> How are you?

sorry to intrude- i just wanted to say how glad i am that your HSG went well and that everything is clear! yay! :happydance: that is great news! maybe now that that is off your mind you will relax like everyone (except for me because i don't know how) relaxes on holiday and you will get pregnant!


----------



## brassy

You don't intrude! You are always welcome here...I am relieved that the HSG went ok. I am just wondering now what's the problem. My previous doctor whom we visited on Monday (it was up north and a very looong journey, we had a minor car accident -not our fault) said the the HSG looks super and the sperm is good. He is now starting to think that it wouldn't hurt to have my polyp removed through hysteroscopy. He also suggested to had a post coital test done right before ovulation. 

Have you ever heard of this ladies? The take a sample of your cervical mucus a few hours after :sex: a day before ovulation or at the day of ovulation. The search for alive sperm. If they find some the test is considered positive which is good. The non presence of alive spermies might suggest that either the sperm is weak or that the mucus is hostile or too thick for the spermies to swim through. He did that test on me on the spot which was negative :growlmad:. But it was a few days before ovulation which means it is not reliable. If they find it negative a couple of times (when done at the right day) the might prescribe a pill with a very light dose of oestrogens which make the mucus thinner. He said that I could take that next cycle if I want, it doesn't have any side effects. We'll see...

We are visiting out current doctor on Friday to plan our next moves...

I hope you are well!!! :flower:


----------



## mybabyluv3

Oh Brassy how excited are you. Maybe you will have an HSG baby. You knolw they say it's more likely to happen right after. I really hope it did the trick and you won't have to go through anymore testing or drugs. I've heard of the test but wasn't really sure of its purpose. Can't believe I forgot you were going in on Sat. I would have been on here waiting for a report. Kinda had a busy wknd and then I started a new job on Monday. I think I'm going to take a break this summer from charting and the whole bit. Get some money up now that I'm working, and use that for whatever I need to get back into ttc full force in the fall.


----------



## pbl_ge

Hey--I just say mybabyluv's response from a few days ago--sorry to miss it! I'll definitely keep checking back here. I just finished AF, so getting ready for DTD in round two. We have a lot of travel this month, so it seems unlikely that anything will work out, but fingers crossed.

In the meantime, much baby dust to you all!


----------



## mybabyluv3

pbl_ge said:


> Hey--I just say mybabyluv's response from a few days ago--sorry to miss it! I'll definitely keep checking back here. I just finished AF, so getting ready for DTD in round two. We have a lot of travel this month, so it seems unlikely that anything will work out, but fingers crossed.
> 
> In the meantime, much baby dust to you all!

Hope this cycle catches you by surprise! They say it happens when you least expect it. I just finished af myself. Just going with the flow this month.


----------



## brassy

Hello ladies. Pbl welcome back...
Mybabyluv good luck with your new job...you must be really excited!

I am not feeling very well. I think I am depressed. Yesterday I was crying most of the day. I haven't got any more patience. I freaked out on Thursday when I saw the positive opk. I had not done one for months. I just felt that everything I do fails. We went to the dr on Friday. He wants me to relax during the summer and do nothing more, just try. How can I do that when I want something that badly and it's not happening? Plus I feel that I am running out of time...To make matters worse I am not working during the summer, schools are closed, so I have plenty of time to think...any advice?


----------



## pbl_ge

brassy said:


> Hello ladies. Pbl welcome back...
> Mybabyluv good luck with your new job...you must be really excited!
> 
> I am not feeling very well. I think I am depressed. Yesterday I was crying most of the day. I haven't got any more patience. I freaked out on Thursday when I saw the positive opk. I had not done one for months. I just felt that everything I do fails. We went to the dr on Friday. He wants me to relax during the summer and do nothing more, just try. How can I do that when I want something that badly and it's not happening? Plus I feel that I am running out of time...To make matters worse I am not working during the summer, schools are closed, so I have plenty of time to think...any advice?

Do you think the fact that we're all paying so much attention to our hormones is making us more susceptible to them? This all seems SO emotional!!! :hugs:

I've been trying to remind myself that what I'm trying to do (TTC) will irrevocably and drastically alter every aspect of my life. After this is successful, never again will I be able to enjoy total self-indulgence without neglecting and/or harming a child. My house will be noisier and messier, my body will not belong to myself, and I will never be as independent as I can be right now. This is all in addition to the minutiae, like not being able to enjoy frosty adult beverages for 9 months, to going out whenever I want, to generally sleeping through the night, to having extra cash on hand that will need to go to baby supplies, and the 1000s of other tiny but important ways in which my life will forever be different.

This isn't to say that I don't want the BFP, or that I don't think anyone else here wants them. What I'm trying to say is that there are good reasons to enjoy this phase of life (the I-still-don't-have-kids phase) without being wildly impatient for the next phase. 

This thing, the BFP, DOES happen for all but a small minority, who will nonetheless get the opportunity to parent, albeit in a different way than they intended. It may not happen immediately, but it's coming, and being miserable in the lead up likely does nothing but make it less likely, and ruins the last glorious few months of unencumbered independence. 

How's that? Was that convincing?


----------

